# Der bloss kein DMG-meter ......



## Leonric (29. Juni 2008)

Wir alle kennen es!
Viele lieben es, einige hassen es . WoW nennt es sich.

Und nein es soll kein mimi WoW ist mist/gut Thema werden es geht eher um das Thema addons.

Ich hoffe das mythic in dem punkt hart bleibt und das ausufern der addons alla wow verhindert.
das es so bleibt wie im mom bei Daoc das nur die ui geändert werden kann. mit einem neuen Outfit .


Addons wie Dmg-meter,Healmeter und co sind gift für den Pve teil und für Hyprieden skillungen ich habe keine lust auf ein Spiel wo jeder mit ner Standard Skillung rumläuft.
Ein Wunsch währe noch das es kein gläsernen Spieler gibt ,also das ansehen von Skillung+Equip ingame sollte bitte ein nogo bleiben bei Warhammer.


wie ist eure meinung ?


----------



## Ilunadin (29. Juni 2008)

Ich seh das als spaßige Addons....und von solchen lasse ich mir nicht die Tour vermasseln...ich selbst verwende nur ein Addon für die Bedrohung,die Taschen und das Interface(zumind.Aktionsleisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Auylio (29. Juni 2008)

Ich halte auch nicht allzuviel von AddOns. Außer Map, Taschen und AH AddOns nutze ich selbst keine.
Ich hoffe das Mythic es so macht wie Turbine es bei HdRO gemacht hat.


----------



## Hühü1 (29. Juni 2008)

Nu zu dem thema wurde ja schon das wichtigste gesagt.

Es sollen keine addons zugelassen werden die einen spieler ein spielerischen vorteil verschaffen.
Die ui wird geändert werden können klar, denke werden viele möglichkeiten mitdabei sein um die ui nach wunsch zu ändern.
Ansonsten warum kein dmg meter/sw stats/ ct raid oder wie sie sonst heissen ......aber mal ehrlich wer braucht sowas beim RvR/PvP oder bei quests ?

Denke WAR addons werden sich auf die ui konzentrieren um sie zu verschönern/ übersichtlicher zu gestalten.


----------



## Shalvak (29. Juni 2008)

Naja, ob Addon das Spiel vermießen, würd ich jetzt nicht allgemein verneinen. Die Addons haben das Spiel in einem gewissen Bereich sicher einfacher gemacht, z.b. bestimmte Bosse-Counter, wann kommt was etc etc, aber Blizzard legt die Bosse auch für dieses Spiel aus und gestattet auch weniger Fehler  bei so einfachen Sachen, wodurch das Gesamtniveau dann trotzdem oben bleibt. Zu dmg-meter : Fakt ist, dass nicht jeder Top-DD, sein kann, besonders Supporter-Klassen die ihren Schwerpunkt im Raid wo ganz anders haben. Wenn aber jetzt ein Hexer in BT/Hyjal weit unterhalb der 800 dps-Marke ist, bieten diese Addon natürlich eine gute Übersicht und eine Möglichkeit den Raid/Spieler zu stärken damit alle Teilnehmer was davon haben. Und reine Interface-Mods gehören für mich einfach zu personellen Spielgestaltung, da das Spiel ja auch darauf aus ist möglichst einzigartige Charaktere hervorzubringen - so wieso auch nicht ein individuelles Interface ?


----------



## Rayon (29. Juni 2008)

Recount war damals halt toll. Zu Naxx zeiten mit AQR/Iblis... *schwärm* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab nichts gegen solche Addons, als Skillung spiel ich eh das was mit Spaß macht und lass mich davon nicht von anderen beeinflussen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (29. Juni 2008)

Omg was hastn du??

wieso sollte man spieler nicht betrachten können zb der eine hat das Tolle zweihandschwert in schlangenform du denkst ihr geil sowas könnte mein Chosen/Kotbs gebrauchen wie heisst dat teil da klickste spieler an Klickste auf Betrachten und dann siehst du es und dann kannst du  es dir hohlen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. Juni 2008)

dmg-meter geht für mich ok, so lang nicht ein nervbolzen hinterm pc sitzt und alle paar sekunden die statistik in den chat verlinkt und seine roxxor-kommentare abgibt weil er an erster stelle ist -.- . viel schlimmer fand ich zu wow-zeiten das addon "BAM" das nach jedem crit nen nervenden sound abgibt und groß BAM in den chat schreibt.


----------



## Blufl (29. Juni 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> [...] da klickste spieler an Klickste auf Betrachten und dann siehst du es und dann kannst du  es dir hohlen.[...]



Eben das hoffe ich, dass es vermieden wird, um den Sozialen Kontakt aufrecht zu erhalten. Ich meine, wenn man sich da mal reinversetzt, man steht auf dem Schlachtfeld, sieht jemanden mit ner tollen Waffe/Rüstung neben sich, kann man ihn auch nicht mit der rechten Hand antippen und dann auf seine Waffe zeigen.
Sondern ich hoffe, dass man wenn man etwas wissen will, sich sozial betätigen und den Träger fragen muss.

MfG


----------



## celion (29. Juni 2008)

Da sieht man wieder diejenigen die In Wow keine Leistung gebracht haben und hoffen nun auf ein neues Spiel ohne dps nachweis
Du suchst Pve In War..... naja ok, gib mir bescheid wenn du welches findest^^


Ich wünsche euch den größten und ausfürlichsten Dmg-Meter überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (29. Juni 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Omg was hastn du??
> 
> wieso sollte man spieler nicht betrachten können zb der eine hat das Tolle zweihandschwert in schlangenform du denkst ihr geil sowas könnte mein Chosen/Kotbs gebrauchen wie heisst dat teil da klickste spieler an Klickste auf Betrachten und dann siehst du es und dann kannst du  es dir hohlen.
> 
> ...



Mit "gläserner" Spieler meint er wohl das Armory in WoW (was auch völlig unnötig ist) Wenn man jemandem helfen möchte bezüglich Skillung dann fragt man diese Person und berät ihn /diskutiert mit ihm.
Es ist nicht nötig das JEDER ALLES von dir sieht. 

Die Sache mit dem anklicken und angucken bezüglich Ausrüstung, geht ja soweit in Ordnung. Auserdem soll ja später auch noch die Möglichkeit bestehen das man die Wälzer anderer Spieler durchlesen kann. Dort erfährt man auch was der alles gemacht hat, was seine Gilde schon "gelernt" hat, welche Rezepte er gefunden/entwickelt hat etc.... das langt doch. (Ist aber Fraktionsintern)

Wenn sich zwei Gilden bei einer Schlacht begegnen, und der Gegner per Internetseite sowiso schon weiß was jeder Gegner ausrichten kann bzw wie er hauptsächlich aufgebaut ist.......das ist nicht nötig.

Ok wir greifen Festung X an....diese wird von Gilde Y gehalten (die werden also als Verteidiger zu erwarten sein) *Armory les* Aha der hat also das an, ist so aufgebaut etc.....
Neeeee.... da holen wir uns erstmal das, und das DANN greifen wir an
ODER....Oh mann wie schlecht sind die denn...sofort niedmachen, die haben eh keine Chance, ab sofort sind die unser Hauptziel.


----------



## Leonric (29. Juni 2008)

celion schrieb:


> Da sieht man wieder diejenigen die In Wow keine Leistung gebracht haben und hoffen nun auf ein neues Spiel ohne dps nachweis
> 
> Ich wünsche euch den größten und ausfürlichsten Dmg-Meter überhaupt
> 
> ...




WoW +Leistung sehe da keinen Zusammenhang
Und bei Daoc gibt es kein Dps nachweis.
Aber erstmal dummes schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celion (29. Juni 2008)

Blufl schrieb:


> Sondern ich hoffe, dass man wenn man etwas wissen will, sich sozial betätigen und den Träger fragen muss.


 
und was antwortet er: Ey du kack boooon, nerv net alder


----------



## celion (29. Juni 2008)

Leonric schrieb:


> WoW +Leistung sehe da keinen Zusammenhang
> Und bei Daoc gibt es kein Dps nachweis.
> Aber erstmal dummes schreiben.
> 
> ...



dann bist du auch nur einer der vielen die in S1 durch die Gegend rennen und mal ne Daily machen aber noch nie eine 25 mann Instanz von innen gesehen haben


----------



## Leonric (29. Juni 2008)

celion schrieb:


> dann bist du auch nur einer der vielen die in S1 durch die Gegend rennen und mal ne Daily machen aber noch nie eine 25 mann Instanz von innen gesehen haben




Zum ersten spiele ich kein wow 
ich spiele daoc   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das nun zu deinen super Vermutungen.
und nun hop hop ruf Farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. Juni 2008)

celion schrieb:


> dann bist du auch nur einer der vielen die in S1 durch die Gegend rennen und mal ne Daily machen aber noch nie eine 25 mann Instanz von innen gesehen haben


du tust ja gerade so als ob das was schlimmes wär. ich versteh nicht warum leute ein spiel so ernst wie das leben nehmen.


----------



## Targuss (29. Juni 2008)

Wo braucht man in WoW denn noch Skill? Wenn man die Bosse kennt, und 5 Tasten hintereinander drücken kann sollte PvE kein Problem sein, solange man nicht zu den Topgilden gehört, die es auf Firstkills anlegen.
Außerdem, hofft wohl die gesamte Community, dass man bei Fragen niemals die Antwort "Ey du kack boooon, nerv net alder" bekommt.


----------



## Sempai02 (29. Juni 2008)

Ich hoffe auch,dass viele unselige WoW-Funktionen nicht kommen,darunter die nervigen Addons wie Schwanzmeter,durch die viele nur noch auf DÄMÄGEEEEE gehen und alles andere außer Acht lassen,außerdem hoffe ich nicht,dass es so etwas wie ein Arsenal und Betrachtungen im Spiel geben wird (oder eine Betrachtung zumindest die Einverständnis vorausetzt). Ich will auch mehr Interaktion zwischen den Spielern und nicht nur Situationen der Marke:
A.: "Lust auf PQ-Gruppe?" - 2 min Stille, in der B Arsenal und Charakter von A durchforstet - B.: "LOL,Kacknoob. Mit deiner Schrottskillung und deinen Kackitems. L2P,Kackboon.ROFL."

Ohne diesen Schrott wie Arsenal und Schwanzmeter betreiben die Spieler hoffentlich mehr Interaktion und legen Wert auf Können und nicht nur auf dumme Zahlen (so macht der Schwanzmeter z.B. den Hexer schlecht,der weniger Schaden gemacht hat und dafür durch gut gesetzten Fear dem Heiler den Arsch rettet) oder noch dümmere Pixelfarben.

@Celion:

Mach dich zurück in dein WoW-Forum,du musst doch sicherlich deine neuesten DM-Daten posten,um an einer gewissen Stelle 2mm zuzulegen.


----------



## Ascían (29. Juni 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Wo braucht man in WoW denn noch Skill? Wenn man die Bosse kennt, und 5 Tasten hintereinander drücken kann sollte PvE kein Problem sein, solange man nicht zu den Topgilden gehört, die es auf Firstkills anlegen.
> Außerdem, hofft wohl die gesamte Community, dass man bei Fragen niemals die Antwort "Ey du kack boooon, nerv net alder" bekommt.




Absolutes /Signed. WoW ist easy-peasy, vor allem im PvP-Bereich..vor BC war's noch echte Arbeit sich den Rang zu holen den man haben wollte, jetzt geht man zwischen Schule und den Simpsons 3x Arena und equipped sich lila..tsts..

Zu den WoW-Fanbois:

Grade diejenigen, die am lautesten rumtönen sie hätten DEN Plan überhaupt, haben ihn wohl am schmerzlichsten lernen müssen und wollen jetzt zeigen dass sie auch etwas verstanden haben. Der TE hat vollkommen Recht mit seiner Forderung nach einem AddOn-leeren WAR - HdRO funbktioniert auch ohne super, man merkt nur dass welche frisch aus WoW kommen wenn sie andauernd verrecken und nur Aggro ziehen ohne Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teax51 (29. Juni 2008)

celion schrieb:


> und was antwortet er: Ey du kack boooon, nerv net alder




Jeder der eine geistrige Reife von 12 Jahren hat sagt sowas nicht , viel eher sinds meistens die 16 Jährigen , die die immer den Oberplan haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (29. Juni 2008)

Nichts gegen Addons, aber so manches bei WoW macht das Spiel einfach viel zu einfach.

Ich gestehe, ich hatte eine Zeit lang Addons installiert bei welchen man so gut wie nichts mehr zu tun hatte.

Aber gegen Ende meiner WoW-Zeit waren es dann primär nur noch Interface-Addons (Aktionsleisten & Co).

Auch wenn mich WAR bisher nicht so reizt denke ich mal das EA nichts falsch macht wenn man nur das Interface verändern kann.


----------



## Moagim (29. Juni 2008)

Phobius schrieb:


> Auch wenn mich WAR bisher nicht so reizt denke ich mal das *EA nichts falsch macht* wenn man nur das Interface verändern kann.



Ist eigentlich nicht deren Entscheidung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (29. Juni 2008)

celion schrieb:


> dann bist du auch nur einer der vielen die in S1 durch die Gegend rennen und mal ne Daily machen aber noch nie eine 25 mann Instanz von innen gesehen haben



Du bist im falschen Forum.


----------



## Krakk (29. Juni 2008)

Ist ja ein richtig netter sozialverträglicher Mitmensch der liebe Cellion und das beste Beispiel dafür in welche Richtung sich die wow community entwickelt hat schade schade


----------



## FuryMirin (29. Juni 2008)

Leonric schrieb:


> Skillung rumläuft.
> Ein Wunsch währe noch das es kein gläsernen Spieler gibt ,also das ansehen von Skillung+Equip ingame sollte bitte ein nogo bleiben bei Warhammer.



Ich kann deine Bedenken (teilweise) verstehen. Allerdings wird es eine Funktion geben, mit der du das Equip von anderen Spielern sehen kannst. Alles andere wäre auch Schwachsinn.


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Juni 2008)

Fragen wir uns doch einfach mal wieso wir Addons bei War brauchen werden.

Hmm.. ok Damage Meter.... wozu wir schlagen nur in den seltensten fällen auf einen Boss mit sehr viel mehr HP ein, primär werden wir uns mit anderen Spielern die Köpfe einschlagen und ehrlich gesagt wer nimmt im Pvp schon ein Damagemeter

Healaddons usw, wird es bei WAR ja nicht geben, nach dem derzeitigen Stand werden Addons höchstens das Interface verändern könnnen, aber nicht Automationen von spielern übernehmen.


----------



## Hasenfuß (29. Juni 2008)

Phobius schrieb:


> Ich gestehe, ich hatte eine Zeit lang Addons installiert bei welchen man so gut wie nichts mehr zu tun hatte.



<PANICMODE> BoTuSeR!!!!! </PANICMODE>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (29. Juni 2008)

Hey,

Also ich bin froh das es in WoW Addons, insbesondere solche wie DMG-Meter gibt.
Sicherlich gibt es viele Leute, die es falsch nutzen, bzw allg. keine Ahnung vom
Spiel haben, wo es dann anderen Leuten vll schadet.
So erwarte ich z.b nicht das ein Feral Druid #1 im DMG Meter ist, egal ob nun
5er, 10er oder 25er Inis. Die Sache ist, wenn ich in ner Instanz bin, bin ich
froh das ich über DMG Meter einsehen kann, wie aktiv und vorallem Spielerisch
Stark meine Mitspieler sind. Wenn ich dann Warlocks o. Schurken knapp
über dem MT rumgurken sehe, weiß ich immerhin warums in der Gruppe so
schlecht läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorallem vestehe ich nicht wieso Skillungen oder gar Equip nicht Ingame für
alle einsehbar sein sollte... aber gut, glaub dazu wurde zum damaligen Armory
release genug diskutiert.


----------



## Moagim (29. Juni 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Hmm.. ok Damage Meter.... wozu wir schlagen nur in den seltensten fällen auf einen Boss mit sehr viel mehr HP ein, primär werden wir uns mit anderen Spielern die Köpfe einschlagen und ehrlich gesagt wer nimmt im Pvp schon ein Damagemeter
> 
> Healaddons usw, wird es bei WAR ja nicht geben, nach dem derzeitigen Stand werden Addons höchstens das Interface verändern könnnen, aber nicht Automationen von spielern übernehmen.



1. PvP/RvR Situation
Zusätzlich ist der Damage eines DD im Kampf gegen Tanks nicht der selbe. 
Wenn man wissen möchte als Melee DD:*wieviel Schaden habe ich ausgeteilt*dann hängt das ziemlich davon ab wieviele Tanks beim Gegner mitmachen. 
Man bekommt keinen vernünftigen Wert des eigenen Damage raus.....jedenfalls kann er nicht sagen *Ich haue XXX Schaden raus* Ist Situationsabhängig.
Das Problem hat jeder Archetyp auf irgendeine Weise im Pvp/RvR. versuchen 3 Tanks auf 4 Fernakmpf DDs zuzurennen machen sie auch kaum schaden....weil sie schon lange tot sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fernkampf DDs haben einen niedrigeren Schadenswert im Kampf gegen Nahkampf DDs....weil die vermutlich schnell den Fernkämpfer ereichen und niedermachen.

Dieses *Damagegespamme* im Chat... Fernkämpfer: BAM 1000 Dmg BAM 1200 DMg......Tank: wenn du jetzt nicht aufhörst mir den Chat vollzutexten, geh ich zur Seite und lass den Nahkampf DD durch......
Im PVE ist eh klar wer mehr Damage am Mob macht, unnötig sich da noch die Werte anzuzeigen. 

Das einzige Add on das ich mir vorstellen könnte:
Bei einer PQ wird angezeigt wo man als Spieler in der *Rangliste" etwa steht......also ob der Tank gerade alles richtig macht und "Hass" erzeugt bzw genug*schützt*
Ob der Heiler gut genug zwischen Heal und Dmg wechselt etc....

2.Eine gewisse "Messgröße* hat man ja. Bsp: Schamane
Wenn man X Schadenssprüche zaubert wird Heilung die Stärke Y erreichen. Funktioniert umgekehrt wohl auch so.


----------



## Gromthar (29. Juni 2008)

Sofern ich mich recht erinnere hatte Sterntaler in irgendeinem Video bereits dazu Stellung genommen. Sinngemäß wiedergegeben meinte er es würde Möglichkeiten geben die Optik des UIs zu verändern, sowie es auch möglich sein wird Makros zu erstellen (wie diese aussehen kann derzeit niemand so genau sagen) - nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Damit soll niemandem im RvR ein Vorteil gegenüber anderen gewährt werden. HdRO hat es bereits schön vor gemacht wie man optisch UIs aufbessern kann ohne die Funktionalität zu verändern. WAR wird es sicher ähnlich machen.


----------



## Gias (29. Juni 2008)

Wenn andere mit dmg meter anprollen dann ist es mir noch relativ egal
aber so sachen wie stunwatch, decurse, addons zum ansagen von bossskills etc
die einem das spiel erleichtern will ich nicht sehen
Vorteile über zusatzsoftware zu erlangen ist nicht im sinne des pvp gedankens und
sollte draußen bleiben


----------



## Rayon (29. Juni 2008)

Stasi.. eh Armory is watching u!

Sowas kann WAR auch erspart bleiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (29. Juni 2008)

Zitat von Sempai02:
Zahlen (so macht der Schwanzmeter z.B. den Hexer schlecht,der weniger Schaden gemacht hat und dafür durch gut gesetzten Fear dem Heiler den Arsch rettet) oder noch dümmere Pixelfarben.

Nur dass der Hexer einer der Hauptdamagedealer ist^^


----------



## Ocian (29. Juni 2008)

habe etwas aufgeräumt, nun könnt ihr wieder anständig sein. Sonnst gebe ich der Succu die Peitsche wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaimewolf (29. Juni 2008)

Ich möchte auch keine Add-ons in War sehen, die einem das Spiel in einigen Teilen abnehmen. Der spieler soll ruhig etwas für seine Ruhmeseinträge im Wälzer des Wissens tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann weiß man wenigstens, dass das Gegenüber auch wirklich gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. Juni 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch keine Add-ons in War sehen, die einem das Spiel in einigen Teilen abnehmen. Der spieler soll ruhig etwas für seine Ruhmeseinträge im Wälzer des Wissens tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Meine Meinung:

Konfigurierbares UI, bereits im Standart Interface verfügbar (Leisten verschieben, Grössen der Buttons verändern, UI Teile ein und ausblenden, eventuell auswahl zwischen mehreren Design - Styles  >>> *Extrem wünschenswert!*

Addons welche Spielmechanismen Automatisieren (Und ja, ein Addon dass mir sagt wer jetzt wieviel Heal braucht, und für mich, wenn ich auf die Leiste der Person klicke den Spell auslöst ist ein solches), Addons welche massiv Daten des Spiels auswerten, und in Statistiken umwandeln (aka dmgMeter/Auktionshausmods), sowie "Kampfhilfeaddons" (zb. DoT Timer welche per klick das Ziel anvisieren und nachdotten) >>> *Unbrauchbar!*


Wenn ich automatisiert spielen will, stell ich bei Fritz!Schach die Spielerzahl auf Null, und geh mir einen Kaffee holen, während mein Laptop sich selber Mattspielt.

Und Armory...was soll das bitte? Was man ingame nicht sehen kann kann man nicht sehen, punkt. Wenn ich Lust darauf habe mir das Equip von jemandem anzusehen, kann ich ihn FRAGEN, oder ihn AUFSUCHEN. Das fördert die Soziale interaktion des Spieles, und ausserdem erspart es mir Websites, welche die ArmoryDaten auswerten (zb. http://be.imba.hu/ ) um aus Chars, hinter denen SPIELER stehen, eine NUMMER zu machen...die natürlich unsagbar gute Aussagen darüber trifft, wie Teamfähig/Reaktionsschnell/Freundlich/Zuverlässig/Geistig Reif der jeweilige Spieler ist - Dinge die mir persönlich unendlich wichtiger sind als Equipment, und die sich in keine Statistik pressen lassen.


----------



## Leonric (29. Juni 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Fragen wir uns doch einfach mal wieso wir Addons bei War brauchen werden.
> 
> Hmm.. ok Damage Meter.... wozu wir schlagen nur in den seltensten fällen auf einen Boss mit sehr viel mehr HP ein, primär werden wir uns mit anderen Spielern die Köpfe einschlagen und ehrlich gesagt wer nimmt im Pvp schon ein Damagemeter
> 
> Healaddons usw, wird es bei WAR ja nicht geben, nach dem derzeitigen Stand werden Addons höchstens das Interface verändern könnnen, aber nicht Automationen von spielern übernehmen.




das mit dem dmg meter ist nur ein beispiel habe das in der Eröffnung ein wenig falsch formuliert.
mir geht es halt darum das die Leute sich wieder mehr auf die Welt um sich herum konzentrieren .
Wen man sich mal  Bilder von raidgilden in wow ansieht.
80% des bildschirmes sind voll mit addons/Zahlen/Balken der Spieler selbst ist ja noch nicht mal der schuldige
er wird ja auch teil dazu gezwungen aufgrund von Boss/Instanz Konzept das absolut letzte aus seinen char rauszuhohlen.
Addons fördern halt diese aber indirekt ,addon x macht boss y leichter also muss boss z her der noch schwerer ist trotz addon x.

Im pvp genauso ein hochrüsten
Spieler x hatte necb dadurch ein vorteil weil er ja sah welchen Spell/Fähigkeit sein 
gegenüber nutzt. 
Spieler y hatte das nicht also ein Entschiedenen nachteil gegenüber x.
Der Spieler wird halt gezwungen immer auf dem laufenden zu sein mit den addons, damit der die selbe ausgangs Situation hat wie sein gegenüber.

das mit dem Item/skillung ansehen ,wie ein vorposter schon geschrieben hat.
Die Leute sollen ruhig fragen wie bist du den geskillt und so mit einander ins Gespräch kommen,wieder miteinander spielen Erfahrungen im spiel austauschen .


----------



## Sempai02 (29. Juni 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Fragen wir uns doch einfach mal wieso wir Addons bei War brauchen werden.
> 
> Hmm.. ok Damage Meter.... wozu wir schlagen nur in den seltensten fällen auf einen Boss mit sehr viel mehr HP ein, primär werden wir uns mit anderen Spielern die Köpfe einschlagen und ehrlich gesagt wer nimmt im Pvp schon ein Damagemeter
> 
> Healaddons usw, wird es bei WAR ja nicht geben, nach dem derzeitigen Stand werden Addons höchstens das Interface verändern könnnen, aber nicht Automationen von spielern übernehmen.



Das ist ja auch der Punkt. Einen Schwanzmeter im PvP braucht man eh nicht, Heiladdons sind auch sinnfrei,weil niemand still rumsteht und eine Taste platthämmert und auch sowas wie Angel-Addons sind sinnfrei,weil WAR beim Crafting nicht wirklich viel Tiefgang hat ("Warhammer,not Crafthammer.")

@Leonric:

Das konnte ich auch nie verstehen. Wenn ich manchmal in der Buffed-Show die Raids sehe,dann frage ich mich schon,ob der jeweilige Charakter eigentlich noch die Spielwelt erlebt. Da gibt es Heiladdons auf der einen Seite, Schadenskontrollen auf der anderen, oben ein wenig Bedrohungsanzeige und unten 100 Plätze für alle Sprüche. Da tun einem die Spieler ja leid.

PS: Der Addonwahn war auch ein Grund,weshalb ich mit WoW pausiere. Ich wollte ja erst Instanzen machen,wenn die Gilden dann mit den Pflichtaddons kamen,dachte ich mir nur: "Äh,danke,aber erlebe ich dann eigentlich noch das Spiel oder betrachte ich nur noch Statistiken?"


----------



## paTschQ (29. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> dmg-meter geht für mich ok, so lang nicht ein nervbolzen hinterm pc sitzt und alle paar sekunden die statistik in den chat verlinkt und seine roxxor-kommentare abgibt weil er an erster stelle ist -.- . viel schlimmer fand ich zu wow-zeiten das addon "BAM" das nach jedem crit nen nervenden sound abgibt und groß BAM in den chat schreibt.



dem kann ich nur zustimmen

mfg


----------



## Ent (29. Juni 2008)

bin gegen ein dmg meter
so etwas schadet nur der gruppe selbst
jeder ist auf schaden aus und kümmert sich kaum noch um cc oder support


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Juni 2008)

Es kommt doch darauf an wie weit Mythic den Spielern die möglichkeiten gibt selbst Addons herzustellen, wie man bei WoW gesehen hat gibt es immer solch verkappte Hobbylprogrammierer die es schaffen Addons zu bauen die einem 90% einer aufgabe abnehmen (siehe Decursiv). Mythic hat daraus inzwischen gelernt und in einigen Interviews bekam man die Inofs das einfachste Skripte und Makros möglich sein, aber das richtige Programme geschrieben werden können ist nicht möglich.
Wie das mit Damagemetern genau ist da ich nicht genau weis wie die Programme auf das Combatlog zugreifen (und das als angehender Programmierer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Darüber sollten wir uns keine sorge machen und uns eher vor Potthäßlichen UIs fürchten ^^


----------



## Stancer (29. Juni 2008)

Wer bitte braucht nen Dmg-Meter ? Ist doch nix anderes als ne Form des virtuellen Schwanzvergleiches. Versteh nicht wieso die Leute nicht einfach zusammen losziehen und spass haben können.

Scheiss Esport-Denken....


----------



## Darkpommes (1. Juli 2008)

yo stimme zu würd mich auch nicht grad freuen wenn es ein damage meter addon geben soll ich hoffe natürlich nein xD


----------



## CriticaL Nero (1. Juli 2008)

Hey,
generell bin ich auch gegen Addons in War. Gegen DamageMeter sowieso und gegen UI-verändernde Addons auch.
Jede Klasse soll ya seine eigene UI erhalten,soweit ich weiß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So far, 
CriticaL


War is coming...


----------



## Hühü1 (1. Juli 2008)

CriticaL schrieb:


> Hey,
> generell bin ich auch gegen Addons in War. Gegen DamageMeter sowieso und gegen UI-verändernde Addons auch.
> Jede Klasse soll ya seine eigene UI erhalten,soweit ich weiß.
> 
> ...



Hm erwarte nicht zu viel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


addon´s die die ui optisch verändern,aufpeppen oder übersichtlicher machen  sind vollkommen ok, finde ich.
Alles was einem spieler einen vorteil im spiel gibt soll ja nicht zu gelasen werden.


----------



## HGVermillion (1. Juli 2008)

CriticaL schrieb:


> Hey, generell bin ich auch gegen Addons in War. Gegen DamageMeter sowieso und gegen UI-verändernde Addons auch.
> Jede Klasse soll ya seine eigene UI erhalten,soweit ich weiß.
> 
> 
> ...



Uis verändern werden die entwickler zulassen, das fällt einfach unter die Komponenten der Benutzerfreundlichkeit, den einen stört die anzeige der Weltkarte an der oberen linken  ecke, der andere Mag seine Anzeige des lebens lieber woanders..... es soll halt einfach nur praktisch sein und nicht zu irgendeinem Spielvorteil werden.


----------



## Ilunadin (1. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Wenn sich zwei Gilden bei einer Schlacht begegnen, und der Gegner per Internetseite sowiso schon weiß was jeder Gegner ausrichten kann bzw wie er hauptsächlich aufgebaut ist.......das ist nicht nötig.
> 
> Ok wir greifen Festung X an....diese wird von Gilde Y gehalten (die werden also als Verteidiger zu erwarten sein) *Armory les* Aha der hat also das an, ist so aufgebaut etc.....
> Neeeee.... da holen wir uns erstmal das, und das DANN greifen wir an
> ODER....Oh mann wie schlecht sind die denn...sofort niedmachen, die haben eh keine Chance, ab sofort sind die unser Hauptziel.



Wer sowas braucht...hat es nicht drauf.


----------



## airace (1. Juli 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wer bitte braucht nen Dmg-Meter ? Ist doch nix anderes als ne Form des virtuellen Schwanzvergleiches. Versteh nicht wieso die Leute nicht einfach zusammen losziehen und spass haben können.
> 
> Scheiss Esport-Denken....




Genau Jeder hat seine aufgabe.... höhö das wäre so als wenn ich las Ex Mage sagen würde höhö ich hab mehr schaden gemacht als der Full Holy Priest...

ok aber nun mal back to Topic... Addons finde ich irgendwie schon lustig aber nur das UI Verschönern oder neue Unit Frames alles was weiter geht finde ich doof.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoD_Orbit (1. Juli 2008)

Leonric schrieb:


> ....Addons wie Dmg-meter,Healmeter und co sind gift für den Pve teil....



...NICHT. Wenn man kluge Menschen im Raid hat, die wissen, wie man solche Add-Ons handhabt, dann sind das sogar sehr gute Add-Ons, die mehr als hilfreich sein können. Denn so haben die Offis/ der Raidleader einen genauen Überblick, wer effizient spielt und wer nix macht. Wäre schon merkwürdig wenn ein Shadowpriest hinter den Heilern oder dem MT steht. So kann man sich nach dem Raid die Leute packen und mit Ihrer Leistung konfrontieren und somit später die Raid-DPS etc. verbessern.



Leonric schrieb:


> ....und für Hyprieden skillungen ich habe keine lust auf ein Spiel wo jeder mit ner Standard Skillung rumläuft....



Wieso nicht ? Klar wäre es schön wenn man mal mehr Abwechselung in den Skillungen hat, aber wenn man eine gewissen Skillung hat, die die meiste DPS o.ä. bringt ( halt das effizienteste ), ist klar, dass das jeder used.



Leonric schrieb:


> ....Ein Wunsch währe noch das es kein gläsernen Spieler gibt ,also das ansehen von Skillung+Equip ingame sollte bitte ein nogo bleiben bei Warhammer....



Lol ? Wieso das denn ? Oo....
Es bringt weder Vorteil, noch Nachteil, wenn du das Gear deines Gegners oder deiner Verbündenten siehst. Außer zum wegrennen .. Aber das ist nicht Sinn der Sache. Erläuter mir mal deine Beweggründe.

So far,

LoD_Orbit


----------



## HGVermillion (1. Juli 2008)

LoD_Orbit schrieb:


> Lol ? Wieso das denn ? Oo....
> Es bringt weder Vorteil, noch Nachteil, wenn du das Gear deines Gegners oder deiner Verbündenten siehst. Außer zum wegrennen .. Aber das ist nicht Sinn der Sache. Erläuter mir mal deine Beweggründe.



Dazu muss ich kurz eines sagen Orbit, wann glaubst du war WoW schöner zu spielen, vor oder nach den Armoryflames ^^


----------



## LoD_Orbit (1. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich kurz eines sagen Orbit, wann glaubst du war WoW schöner zu spielen, vor oder nach den Armoryflames ^^



Ich wurde nie wegen meinem Gear geflamed. Und wenn dies einer tun sollte, solls mir halt egal sein. Ich störe mich nicht an solchen 0-8-15 Flames. 

Und das WoW durch das Armory schlecht wurde, ist mir unbekannt. WoW wurde durch andere diverse Sachen versaut.


----------



## HGVermillion (1. Juli 2008)

LoD_Orbit schrieb:


> Ich wurde nie wegen meinem Gear geflamed. Und wenn dies einer tun sollte, solls mir halt egal sein. Ich störe mich nicht an solchen 0-8-15 Flames.
> 
> Und das WoW durch das Armory schlecht wurde, ist mir unbekannt. WoW wurde durch andere diverse Sachen versaut.



Stimmt aber die Stimmung hat doch sehr darunter gelittn wenn man im offizielen Forum rumguckt. Und leider geht es nicht jedem am Ar#+# vorbei.
Ist wie ein Steinschlag, einer fängt damit an und dann geht das große geflame los.


----------



## HauptberuflichTank (1. Juli 2008)

Ich habe zwar in WoW nie den 25er Raidconntent gesehen aber ich muss ehrlich sagen das Damagemeters, Healmeters oder zum Beispiel eine Übersicht der CCBreakers in fähigen Händen eine ganz tolle Sache sind.

Ich meine jeder der Recount nur laufen lässt um den anderen dann mitteilen zu können was für ein IMBADämätsch er doch gemacht hat verschwendet lediglich die möglichkeiten und ist wohl Dauerhaft BrainAFK.

Ich persönlich möchte mit dem Druiden immer Wissen wieviel Heal im Vergleich zum Overheal ich produziert habe um daran zu Arbeiten mit meinem Mana möglichst Effizient umzugehen.

Beim Damagemeters Speziel ist eben immer darauf zu achten wer in der Gruppe was macht. Ein Moonkin oder Feraldruide der halt immer nur draufholzt um im Damagemeters vorne zu liegen kann ich persönlich weniger leiden als einen der auch mal in Bär geht, dem Heiler Mobs abspottet und die zum Tank zurückbringt. Ein solcher Druide mag weniger Dämätsch machen aber er wird dadurch zum perfekten Supporter und zu einem wichtigen Teil der Gruppe.

Dieses ist für jeden DDler im Raid beliebig fortsetzbar. Es ist also durchaus wichtig zu wissen wer zu wenig DPs einbringt wenn man zum Beispiel ein Zeitevent nicht schafft oder welcher Heiler zu viel Overheal produziert und deshalb zu schnell OOM ist. Das alles muss aber immer im Zusammenhang gesehen werden inwieweit der DDler seine Aufgabe zum Schutz des Heilers oder zum Setzen der CCs ernst nimmt.

Letztens zu Beispiel hat sich eine Magierin bei mir ausgeheult weil sie im Damagemeters immer hinter den anderen Magiern liegt. Nach einer kleinen Fragerunde war herausgekommen das sie immer Sheepen "muss" und beim Bomben meist nicht dabei ist. Damit war für mich alles klar und ich habe ihr diesen Sachverhalt erklären können.

Also es ist Grundlegend nie alles schlecht und nie alles gut. Addons müssen in den richtigen Händen landen. Dann sind sie auch zu was nütze.


----------



## LoD_Orbit (1. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Stimmt aber die Stimmung hat doch sehr darunter gelittn wenn man im offizielen Forum rumguckt. Und leider geht es nicht jedem am Ar#+# vorbei.
> Ist wie ein Steinschlag, einer fängt damit an und dann geht das große geflame los.



Wie schon bei dem Thema Add-Ons erwähnt, ist das reine Umgangssache. Man muss Sachen richtig nutzen können. Wenn das wer nicht kann, ist es halt Pech. Ich für meinen Teil hätte nichts gegen ein System wie Armory.


----------



## Lord Malador von Harogath (1. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Mit "gläserner" Spieler meint er wohl das Armory in WoW (was auch völlig unnötig ist) Wenn man jemandem helfen möchte bezüglich Skillung dann fragt man diese Person und berät ihn /diskutiert mit ihm.
> Es ist nicht nötig das JEDER ALLES von dir sieht.
> 
> Die Sache mit dem anklicken und angucken bezüglich Ausrüstung, geht ja soweit in Ordnung. Auserdem soll ja später auch noch die Möglichkeit bestehen das man die Wälzer anderer Spieler durchlesen kann. Dort erfährt man auch was der alles gemacht hat, was seine Gilde schon "gelernt" hat, welche Rezepte er gefunden/entwickelt hat etc.... das langt doch. (Ist aber Fraktionsintern)
> ...




/SIGN


----------



## Moagim (1. Juli 2008)

Das mag ja in WoW stimmen. Dort kann man aber auch seine Manakapazität ausbauen. In WAR hat man Aktionspunkte, welche man wohl nicht ausbauen kann (ka ob man da einen Bonus erspielen kann)
Irgendjemand sagte ja es seinen 500 Punkte (laut GC Besuch)

Die Frage nach "wer kann mehr heilen" bzw "wer kann mehr dmg machen" stellt sich hier in WAR ja eigentlich nicht. Eher die Frage "wer kann besser mit seinen --->begrenzten<---- Aktionspunkten haushalten."


----------



## LoD_Orbit (1. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Das mag ja in WoW stimmen. Dort kann man aber auch seine Manakapazität ausbauen. In WAR hat man Aktionspunkte, welche man wohl nicht ausbauen kann (ka ob man da einen Bonus erspielen kann)
> Irgendjemand sagte ja es seinen 500 Punkte (laut GC Besuch)
> 
> Die Frage nach "wer kann mehr heilen" bzw "wer kann mehr dmg machen" stellt sich hier in WAR ja eigentlich nicht. Eher die Frage "wer kann besser mit seinen --->begrenzten<---- Aktionspunkten haushalten.



Die Beispiele basieren ja auf WoW. Klar kann man das jetzt nicht mit War vergleichen, aber man will doch klar machen, das solche Add-Ons nicht so beschissen sind, wie die meisten denken.


----------



## Sempai02 (1. Juli 2008)

Vor allem ist auch die Frage,ob man immer 100% effizient sein muss? Ich spiele ein Spiel doch nicht, um mich dort anhand von Statistiken und Rechnungen auf 100% Effizienz zu steigern. Solche Spielereien habe ich rund 40 Stunden in der Woche an der Arbeit,da brauche ich keine pseudo-Elitestatistiker,die mir sagen, dass ich nur 99% effizient bin. Mancher sollte sich seit WoW mal fragen,ob er noch weiß,was "einfaches Spielen aus Spaß" ist? Und was Sachen wie Arsenal mit der Community machen,sieht man ja an WoW. Nicht umsonst ist das Spiel das mit der miesesten Community aller Zeiten und dabei beleidige ich noch das Wort "Community", denn "Gemeinschaft" existiert doch lange nicht mehr,sondern nur noch Isolation in der eigenen Gruppe. Bevor ich sowas bei WAR mitmache, wird mein SNES endgültig reaktiviert.


----------



## Moagim (1. Juli 2008)

LoD_Orbit schrieb:


> Die Beispiele basieren ja auf WoW. Klar kann man das jetzt nicht mit War vergleichen, aber man will doch klar machen, das solche Add-Ons nicht so beschissen sind, wie die meisten denken.



Naja sagen wir mal so:

Ich finde die Add ons für WoW im PVE "nützlich" sie bringen etwas beim Vorankommen bzw machen es einfacher.
Es ist aber nicht so das WoW so unsagbar schwer ist, das es nicht ohne Add ons zu schaffen ist. (Einige verwenden die auch nur als Intelligenz Ausgleich^^  Schlechter Spieler wird mit  Add on aber nicht zwangsläufig besser)

Im PvP sind sie teilweise nervtötend (Chatspammer) und teilweise unfair gegenüber jemandem der sie nicht hat. 
Im PVE schaut man eher danach das die Mitspieler alle auf dem gleichen Add on stand sind, im PvP versucht man Add ons zu haben die der andere nicht hat. Haben beide die Gleichen ist der Vorteil = 0


Situation 1 = PVE ist in WAR nicht wirklich gegeben (soweit ich es verstehe) 
Eine PQ(welche ja auch die Form des Ablaufs für die Raids bei Stadtbossen ist) sorgt an sich schon das man seinen Job macht um "Punkte" zu bekommen. Die Aktionspunkte grenzen einen sowiso schon ein, womit ein Heal oder Damagemeter nicht mehr wirklich etwas bringt.  
Wenn ich immer darauf achten muss genug Punkte zu haben, kann ich nicht gleichzeitig auf einer anderen Anzeige darauf achten irgendwas Maximal auszunutzen.
Ich sehe ja bereits durch meine Aktionspunkteleiste wie "gut" ich bin und was ich noch machen kann.


Situation PvP= Da hat jeder seine Aufgabe und hat die zu erfüllen.....wer mehr Damage fährt ist klar, wer mehr heilen kann ist Situationsabhängig. Ich muss zusehen das WIR gewinnen.


----------



## LoD_Orbit (1. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Vor allem ist auch die Frage,ob man immer 100% effizient sein muss? Ich spiele ein Spiel doch nicht, um mich dort anhand von Statistiken und Rechnungen auf 100% Effizienz zu steigern. Solche Spielereien habe ich rund 40 Stunden in der Woche an der Arbeit,da brauche ich keine pseudo-Elitestatistiker,die mir sagen, dass ich nur 99% effizient bin. Mancher sollte sich seit WoW mal fragen,ob er noch weiß,was "einfaches Spielen aus Spaß" ist? Und was Sachen wie Arsenal mit der Community machen,sieht man ja an WoW. Nicht umsonst ist das Spiel das mit der miesesten Community aller Zeiten und dabei beleidige ich noch das Wort "Community", denn "Gemeinschaft" existiert doch lange nicht mehr,sondern nur noch Isolation in der eigenen Gruppe. Bevor ich sowas bei WAR mitmache, wird mein SNES endgültig reaktiviert.



Stell dir mal vor, du stehst bei WoW vor nem Boss, der nur durch maximale DPS besiegt werden kann. Stellst du dich dann auch aus Protest vor den Raid und sagst "Nö, ich fahre keine DPS, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass ich bei nem Spiel nur aus Fun mitmache"? Bei manchen Sachen musst du halt so eine Leistung bringen. Und stell dir vor, es soll Leute geben, die Spaß daran haben, Leistung in einem Spiel zu bringen.

Spaß am Spiel kann vielseitig definiert werden. Nur so am Rande.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (1. Juli 2008)

LoD_Orbit schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor, du stehst bei WoW vor nem Boss, der nur durch maximale DPS besiegt werden kann. Stellst du dich dann auch aus Protest vor den Raid und sagst "Nö, ich fahre keine DPS, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass ich bei nem Spiel nur aus Fun mitmache"? Bei manchen Sachen musst du halt so eine Leistung bringen. Und stell dir vor, es soll Leute geben, die Spaß daran haben, Leistung in einem Spiel zu bringen.
> 
> Spaß am Spiel kann vielseitig definiert werden. Nur so am Rande.



Ich glaube, dass du Sempai02 ein wenig falsch verstanden hast. Ich glaube kaum, dass sich jemand (in diesem Fall Sempai02) absichtlich bei einem Raidboss-Kampf nicht anstrengt und keine volle Leistung bringen will. Nur stellt sich die Frage, kann man, der gerade von der Arbeit kommt und nicht voll ausgeruht ist, die volle Leistung  bzw. die selbe Leistung bringen wie jemand, der eventuell den ganzen Tag frei hatte oder einen weniger stressigen Tag hatte? Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Gocu (1. Juli 2008)

ich finde die AddOnssind müll, die Spieler sollten mal selber denken statt sich auf Anzeigen zu verlassen udn ich finde es auch gut das es in HdRO keine AddOns gibt


----------



## Dwarim (1. Juli 2008)

Ich persönlich finde, dass Addons wie Bartender, Quartz und solche sachen halt aus WoW auch in anderen spielen, also auch in Warhammer online erlaubt sein sollten. Die Addons erleichtern das Spiel ein wenig, geben mehr übersicht, und das beste (weswegen ich die addons drauf hatte bei wow) man sieht mehr vom spiel - wenn man alles richtig einstellt.


----------



## HuntertheBest (1. Juli 2008)

ich finde du(leonric) hast ziehmlichen scheiß im kopf! was zur hölle hat dmg-meters mit der skillung zu tun??? und warum ist dmg-meters gift für PvE?? O.o 
da wird dir nur dein schaden bzw deine heilung angezeigt!
ich denke du hast keine ahnung, wenn dich die addons stören dan spiel ohne sie. mit gelegentlichen posts muss jeder klar kommen.
Ich spiele selber WoW, wie man vllt merkt, und finde es gut das man nach einem raid den direkten vergleich aller spiler hat, im schaden und in der heilung.

Mfg


----------



## Salute (1. Juli 2008)

HuntertheBest schrieb:


> ich finde du(leonric) hast ziehmlichen scheiß im kopf! was zur hölle hat dmg-meters mit der skillung zu tun??? und warum ist dmg-meters gift für PvE?? O.o
> da wird dir nur dein schaden bzw deine heilung angezeigt!
> ich denke du hast keine ahnung, wenn dich die addons stören dan spiel ohne sie. mit gelegentlichen posts muss jeder klar kommen.
> *Ich spiele selber WoW, wie man vllt merkt*, und finde es gut das man nach einem raid den direkten vergleich aller spiler hat, im schaden und in der heilung.
> ...




Also ohne diesen Hinweis, wäre sicher niemand darauf gekommen. Vielen Dank!

Was die "gelegentliche Posts" angeht (ich spiele in wow selber nen DD im Raid), so muss man nicht jedem seine DPS etc. unter die Nase halten. Sowas zeugt eh nur von sehr, sehr kleinem Ego...

Wie schon jemand hier erwähnt hat, gewisse Addons sind hilfreich, wenn man diese zur Analyse benuzt.


----------



## Shadowmelter (1. Juli 2008)

ich sitze da in einem zwiespalt^^

einerseits mag ich addons und andererseits eben nicht aber

fürs PVE finde ich sie meistens ganz gut. auch ein damagemeter finde ich gut denn es gibt mir die chance mich mit anderen spielern meiner klasse zu messen wenn wir alle im raid die selbe aufgabe haben. es ist für mich nicht akzeptabel das ich theoretsich besseres equip trage aber nur 80% von dem schaden mache die ein anderer spieler meiner klasse macht der auch noch schlechteres equip trägt. also muss ich ihn fragen, mit addons analysieren und versuchen besser zu werden. leider ist es aber auch so das viele zu viel ins damagemeter schaun aber ich finde es z.b. schon merkwürdig wenn ein feuermagier der während des gesammten kampfes gegen hydross draufballern kann weniger schaden macht als ein frostmagier der nur zu 50% des kampfes draufballern kann weil hydross nur in der naturform anfällig für frostschaden ist.

ein anderer punkt ist das es in einer tollen großatigen gemeinschaft in der alle am gleichen strang ziehen immer ein paar dussel gibt die vergesslich sind und es nicht schaffen ihre buffleiste im auge zu behalten. fast jedesmal wenn wir vor vashj stehn muss extra vom raidleiter gesagt werden das spieler y x und z leider mal wieder kein buff food drinnen haben und der ein oder andere buff in gruppe y x z komplett fehlt. ohne diverse spionageaddons würde das keinem auffallen und man würde evtl damage/leben weniger machen/haben und somit eher wipen als wenn alle gebufft sind.

also so gesehn gibts genausoviele addons die mir gefallen wie addons die mir garnicht gefallen. leider auch ettliche die ich dank fehlendem englisch oder know hw nicht bedienen kann ^^

mfg shadow


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (1. Juli 2008)

Leonric schrieb:


> Wir alle kennen es!
> Viele lieben es, einige hassen es . WoW nennt es sich.
> 
> Und nein es soll kein mimi WoW ist mist/gut Thema werden es geht eher um das Thema addons.
> ...




warum??

weil du einer von dennen bist die hinter dem mt im dmg liegt?? ich denke das wird so sein^^
nunja is auch wayne dich nimmt 
ja sowieso keiner mit..............

p.s in einem raid haste mit deiner hybrid(noob)skillung sowieso nix verloren!


----------



## Leonric (1. Juli 2008)

Die frage ist was ist so schlimm wen es keine addons gibt.
Das was ich schrieb ist meine Persönliche Meinung.

Auch ich spielte mal wow und mich nervten sie.
Da ich einen tank spielte merkte man nach jedem Patch ,das ein Großteil der addons nicht funktionierte.
DD die sonst ihre agro in griff hatten starben weil omen nicht auf dem neusten stand gewesen ist.
Da fragte mann sich wer spielte den vorher das addon oder der Spieler.

Als ich meinen Daoc acc wieder reaktivierte fühlte ich mich irgendwie befreit.
Und möchte das auch nicht mehr missen

Wie gesagt alles meine Persönlich Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (1. Juli 2008)

unluckymonkey1978 schrieb:


> warum??
> 
> weil du einer von dennen bist die hinter dem mt im dmg liegt?? ich denke das wird so sein^^
> nunja is auch wayne dich nimmt
> ...


leute wie du sind es die diese addons falsch interpretieren.
und bitte versuch deine kritik konstruktiv zu halten, so ist es nur ein flame eines wow spielers


----------



## Leonric (1. Juli 2008)

unluckymonkey1978 schrieb:


> warum??
> 
> weil du einer von dennen bist die hinter dem mt im dmg liegt?? ich denke das wird so sein^^
> nunja is auch wayne dich nimmt
> ...



Wir reden über War nicht über WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (1. Juli 2008)

Alles was eine optionale Ergänzung für mich darstellt hätte ich gern, von daher wünsche ich mir in jedem MMO Addons. Wenn man vernünftig genug ist wählt man sich dann diejenigen aus die einem gefallen und lässt die Finger von anderen Addons oder spielt einfach komplett ohne Addons. 

Bei Addons die den Spielablauf automatisieren bin ich skeptisch, da diese meiner Meinung nach auch keine Addons sind, sondern im Endeffekt kleine Bots oder 3rd Party "cheats". In WoW wurde das Problem gut gelöst als man den Großteil solcher Möglichkeiten aus dem Spiel entfernt hat.

Alle anderen Addons (Auktionshaus, Gatherer, Dmg-Meters, etc.) sind ein Gewinn für WoW. Sie fächern das Spiel breiter und geben dem Spieler mehr Möglichkeiten das Spiel so zu spielen wie er gern möchte (als profi AH broker, oder als super Rohstoff farmer, oder als High-End Raider, etc.). Es ist fast schon lächerlich wie Leute sich von Addons bedroht fühlen als wäre es eine "Zugangsprüfung zu einem Studium" oder so was ähnliches. Prinzipiell muss jeder sich dem Vergleich stellen im Leben, egal in welchem Bereich und wenn früher mit den Kumpels gekickt wurde, dann wurde der schlechteste Kicker auch als letzter ins Team gewählt und wenn er gern Profi-Fußballer geworden wäre, hätte sein "skill" einfach nicht ausgereicht und genauso läuft es in WoW auch. Je professioneller der Raid arbeitet, desto mehr wird vom Individuum verlangt. Doch es gibt Gilden und Raids und Spielbereiche für jede Art von Spieler.

Aber folgende Grundhaltung einiger Menschen sollte grundlegend überdacht werden:

Ich bezahle für das Spiel, ergo sollte ich alles sehen (Content) und Zugang zu allen Items haben egal wieviel Zeit ich investiere. Das funktioniert in keinem wettbewerbsorientierten System und sobald es um Kampf geht (und darum gehts bei MMOs, selbst bei HDRO) dann gibt es auch einen Wettbewerb.

HDRO hat den Wettbewerb durch "low-difference" Items, skills etc. dahingehend zurückgeschraubt, dass sich dort jetzt alle versammeln können die sich von Leistung, Addons, Effizienz etc. bedroht fühlen. Trotzdem ändert sich kaum etwas und um den Balrog dann umzuhaun braucht es auch in HDRO mehr als nur "fun". Da muss dann trotzdem jeder seine "Leistung" bringen und es kann durchaus am Unvermögen von einzelnen scheitern. Der Hauptunterschied ist, dass der Anreiz den Balrog zu töten in HDRO viel geringer ist als beispielsweise Illidan in WoW zu töten, weil es in HDRO keinen nennenswerten Gewinn bringt.

Dadurch sind nicht so viele Spieler unglücklich und müssen nicht ständig mit flames im Forum ihren Frust darüber zum Ausdruck bringen, dass sie nicht high-end items haben oder den Endboss vom Black Temple gesehen haben. Der Grund dafür, dass man in WoW über "elite items", "Leistungsaddons" und "Powergilden" unglücklich ist, liegt wohl einzig und allein im Neid der Menschen, denn selbst wenn man den Content in BC ab Karazhan streicht (und Karazhan kann jeder casual mitmachen und man braucht keine Equipvoraussetzungen), so hat WoW für den "casual" immer noch 10 mal mehr Content zu bieten als HDRO: Zig 5er Instanzen + heroischen Modus, Ruf den man holen kann, coole pets die man sammeln kann, hobbies (angeln kochen) die man hochziehn kann, Berufe, battlegrounds, dailyquests, coole mounts, flugmounts usw.

Nur können offensichtlich viele Leute (natürlich nicht alle, gibt auch genug casuals die in WoW glücklich sind und den Elite-Teil von WoW eher noch als Ansporn und Motivation empfinden, welche das Gefühl geben, dass es immer noch etwas zu erreichen gibt) in einer Umgebung in der irgendjemand neben ihnen "IMBA black temple shit" hat einfach nicht leben weil sie darauf so neidisch sind, dass sie unglücklich werden und sich dann in HDRO "wohler" fühlen, weil dort niemand "imba black temple shit hat" weil es nichts vergleichbares gibt.

Trotzdem ist insgesamt der Teil an Leuten die unbedingt lieber in der "wettbewerbsfreien" Zone spielen sehr viel geringer als der Spieler die sich gerne messen, wie man anhand von WoW und HDRO Accounts ja schön vergleichen kann.

Ob insgesamt nun Addons ja oder nein ist natürlich einzig und allein Sache der Firma. Garantieren kann man im Prinzip nur folgendes: Addons zu erlauben ist für die Firma ein finanzieller Gewinn (man weise nur mal dezent auf die vielen tollen nachgereichten Features in WoW hin die im Prinzip nichts anderes als abgekupferte addons sind: scrolling combat text, enemy castbar, raidframes usw. die Liste ist sehr lange), da es mehr Spielern die Möglichkeit gibt "Gefallen" an dem Spiel zu finden. Gefahr sehe ich dabei höchsten darin, dass natürlich hacks/cheats/exploits so gut es geht unterbunden werden müssen.

PS: Auch wenn die militanten HDRO RPler micht jetzt gleich wieder flamen, so muss ich doch sagen, dass ich lange WoW gespielt habe, nun aber seit einigen Monaten bei HDRO relativ glücklich bin, wobei auch hier gilt, dass Addons ein absoluter Gewinn wären (wenn ich nur an die Buffleisten, die Raidframes, die möglichkeit debuffs zu erkennen - Augenkrebs grüßt -, das fehlende Mass-mail usw denke).


----------



## Lizard King (1. Juli 2008)

Im PVE ist ein DMG Meter super, so kann man die ganzen Pfeiffen direkt aufspüren zur Rede Stellen und Kickbannen aus der Grp./Gilde...

aber da WAR doch eh in Richtung PVP geneigt ist, wozu dann ein DMG Meter?


----------



## CriticaL Nero (1. Juli 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> aber da WAR doch eh in Richtung PVP geneigt ist, wozu dann ein DMG Meter?



Na für Damage-geile-Leute.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Diese Art von Spieler nennt sich auch gern "pwner".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (1. Juli 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> Im PVE ist ein DMG Meter super, so kann man die ganzen Pfeiffen direkt aufspüren zur Rede Stellen und Kickbannen aus der Grp./Gilde...
> 
> aber da WAR doch eh in Richtung PVP geneigt ist, wozu dann ein DMG Meter?



Aber erklär mir mal warum "Kickbannen" ? Aus der gruppe kicken naja...... aber aus der gilde?
Werden dann leute die zuwenig dmg im raid machen aus der gilde gekickt?^^


----------



## Mooseman (1. Juli 2008)

Weiss jetzt zwar nicht was an Addons schlecht sein soll, bzw. was sie mit dem Umgangston der Spieler zu tun haben.

Es ist doch so:
Die die den Dmg Meter falsch nutzen und damit posen wie viel DÄMÄÄG sie rausgehauen haben, während die Gruppe vom Friedhof zurückkommt, werden auch ohne ein Addon fest davon ausgehen das Sie die geilsten sind und es ständig kundtun, dann halt mit übertriebenen, ausgedachten Zahlen á la "immer 300 dps mehr wie du!!".

Die, die sich einfach nur anhand von den Statistiken verbessern wollen oder Addons wie recap nutzen um zu sehen wo sie bei der Ausrüstung noch nachlegen können um besser treffen, blocken, ausweichen oder sonstwas können, werden es schade finden. (Ich gehöre dazu, weil es mir Statistiken spass machen, nicht um einen Schwanzvergleich anzustreben...) Ich fände es schon schade, wenn ich einige Addons nicht mehr hätte.

UI Addons wie Bartender, Spellleisten, verschiebbare Elemente, onebag, selbstdefinierte Karten usw. finde ich wirklich wichtig, weil ich mir meine UI lieber selbst zusammensetze, wie ich es gewohnt bin und wie ich es am liebsten mag.

Und noch ein ernsthaftes Wort zur Community von WAR:
Ich befürchte, das sich hier noch viele bei der Community umgucken werden, denn wenn man sich mal WoW anschaut, wo die ganzen kacknaps, roxxor, 11elf leute rumlaufen... die rennen selten im Raid rum sondern auf den Schlachtfeldern...
Bei WoW waren Sie am Anfang auch noch nicht da... aber Sie kamen mit hilfe von /charcopy von shootern und machten wirklich viel vom Spiel kaputt. Ich hoffe es zwar nicht das sie wechseln, aber befürchten tue ich es... hauptsache sie lassen sich damit viel Zeit.


----------



## Fischbrot (1. Juli 2008)

Mooseman schrieb:


> Und noch ein ernsthaftes Wort zur Community von WAR:
> Ich befürchte, das sich hier noch viele bei der Community umgucken werden, denn wenn man sich mal WoW anschaut, wo die ganzen kacknaps, roxxor, 11elf leute rumlaufen... die rennen selten im Raid rum sondern auf den Schlachtfeldern...
> Bei WoW waren Sie am Anfang auch noch nicht da... aber Sie kamen mit hilfe von /charcopy von shootern und machten wirklich viel vom Spiel kaputt. Ich hoffe es zwar nicht das sie wechseln, aber befürchten tue ich es... hauptsache sie lassen sich damit viel Zeit.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die werden allerdings alleine wenig ausrichten können, da W.A.R. auf Gruppen PvP sprich RvR ausgelegt ist und sich zum großen Teil darüber definiert. Sobald das angesprochene Klientel das bemerkt hat, wechseln sie wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (1. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube, das sie nach WAR kommen bezweifelt keiner.

Nur unterstützt die Spielmechanik von WoW leider das man sich im PvP so aufführen kann, wie du es beschreibst.
In WAR ist das nicht so einfach sich als DER Beste zu profilieren, selbst wenn mans wirlich sein sollte *hust* Es bringt einem ja doch nichts. Ohne "die anderen" kommt man nicht weiter.
Sind nur ein paar in der Lage Zonen zu erobern und zu halten, dann wird ein Hauptstadtangriff nicht klappen.

Man ist schon mehr zur Zusammenarbeit gezwungen als das im WoW PvP der  Fall ist (das besteht ja nur aus BGs und Arena)


----------



## Gromthar (1. Juli 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde, dass Addons wie Bartender, Quartz und solche sachen halt aus WoW auch in anderen spielen, also auch in Warhammer online erlaubt sein sollten. Die Addons erleichtern das Spiel ein wenig, geben mehr übersicht, und das beste (weswegen ich die addons drauf hatte bei wow) man sieht mehr vom spiel - wenn man alles richtig einstellt.


Ja, als Heiler war es nahezu unerlässlich ein gut konfiguriertes UI zu haben um seinen Job gescheit erledigen zu können und noch Spielgrafik sehen zu dürfen. Klar, von optischen Veränderungen bin auch ich ein großer Fan, aber wenn es darum geht Spielmechaniken auszulesen ist bei mir der Spaß zuende. Raidgilden haben diese Damagemeters entwickelt um die Leistung ihrer Mitglieder zu testen, damit sich eben niemand durchschleifen lässt. Bossmods wurden entworfen um Timing zu optimieren. Teilweise ware die Kämpfe derartig schwer, dass man ohne solche Addons keine Schnitte sah.

WAR braucht soetwas allerdings nicht. Es ist ein PvP-RvR Spiel. Wer pennt verliert, fertig. Zudem machen bereits andere Spiele vor wie man UIs selbst im Detail Spielintern verändern kann, dafür braucht es keine Addons. HdRO z.B.



Fischbrot schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Die werden allerdings alleine wenig ausrichten können, da W.A.R. auf Gruppen PvP sprich RvR ausgelegt ist und sich zum großen Teil darüber definiert. Sobald das angesprochene Klientel das bemerkt hat, wechseln sie wieder
> ...


*unterschreibt das mal*


----------



## MigueLeon (1. Juli 2008)

Ach du meine güte DamageMeter.... in dem gemetzel  hat man  keine zeit da drauf zu schauen XD


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (1. Juli 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> Im PVE ist ein DMG Meter super, so kann man die ganzen Pfeiffen direkt aufspüren zur Rede Stellen und Kickbannen aus der Grp./Gilde...
> 
> aber da WAR doch eh in Richtung PVP geneigt ist, wozu dann ein DMG Meter?



Was, du flamest heut nicht im AoC Forum? Bist du krank, oder hast du deinen "Tagessold" schon erfüllt?

Tut mir Leid, aber wer Leute aus der Gilde kickt (wenn es nicht gerade eine Raidgilde ist), nur weil sie nicht genug Damage austeilen, der ist schon ein armes Würstchen.


----------



## Leonric (1. Juli 2008)

slook schrieb:


> dmg meter(incl healmeter decurse zähler etc) ist der beste noobfilter und eigentlich pflicht wenn man bei wow weiter kommen will.
> außerdem ist war doch eh mehr pvp....also wayne????
> 
> nach deinem post zufolge hat er "noob-filter" wohl bei dir schnapp gemacht
> ...



Dein sogenannter noob filter hat vielleicht bei dir schnapp gemacht ; )
Ich habe mit wow aufgehört weil mir 5 mal die Woche raid einfach zu langweilig geworden ist.
Desweiteren habe ich einen tank gespielt da ist Dmg meter sowas von egal ; )

Lustig finde ich diese ganzen Unterstellungen der wow mmorp einsteiger .
Weil sie halt nix anderes kennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (1. Juli 2008)

slook schrieb:


> dmg meter(incl healmeter decurse zähler etc) ist der beste noobfilter und eigentlich pflicht wenn man bei wow weiter kommen will.
> außerdem ist war doch eh mehr pvp....also wayne????
> 
> nach deinem post zufolge hat er "noob-filter" wohl bei dir schnapp gemacht
> ...




Recht hat er , wer von seinem Damagemeter seine Gruppenzusammanestellung abhängig macht muss schon ein Boon sein *gg

ZUm Topic: Es wir bestimmt einen Damagemeter geben, da es in irgendeiner Form die Daten geben wird die den damge anzeigen.
Also wird es auch irgendjemanden der ein Tool schreibt welches diese addiert.
Da es in Warhammer allerdings im RVR nicht sinnvoll ist sollte jedem klar sein, denn wer stehen bleibt wenn man Assisttarget ist und lieber auf DD geht ist in der Liste vielleicht sogar etwas höher für einen Moment aber dennoch nicht ein guter Spieler *gg

Im PVE könnte man es nutzen, aber es wird keine große Auswirkung haben, da die PQ's ja eh analysieren wer am meisten "gemacht" hat um den Lootbonus zu berechnen.
Also ein tool für Leute die noch das letzte halbe milli Dps aus ihren Char holen wollen.


----------



## Gromthar (1. Juli 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> ZUm Topic: Es wir bestimmt einen Damagemeter geben, da es in irgendeiner Form die Daten geben wird die den damge anzeigen.
> Also wird es auch irgendjemanden der ein Tool schreibt welches diese addiert.


Nein, nicht zwangsläufig. Der Client müsste die Möglichkeit bieten solche Daten per Mod auszulesen. Bietet er das nicht, gibt es auch keine Möglichkeit ein Damagemeter zu basteln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (1. Juli 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Recht hat er , wer von seinem Damagemeter seine Gruppenzusammanestellung abhängig macht muss schon ein Boon sein *gg
> 
> ZUm Topic: Es wir bestimmt einen Damagemeter geben, da es in irgendeiner Form die Daten geben wird die den damge anzeigen.
> Also wird es auch irgendjemanden der ein Tool schreibt welches diese addiert.
> ...



Da Mythic Addons nicht zulassen will,wird es keine geben. Wie mein Vorposter schon gesagt hat,muss der Client so etwas zulassen,sonst wird das nichts. Wie schon gesagt,geht es in WAR um Gruppenspiel und das gemeinsame Ziel,die feindliche Hauptstadt niederzubrennen und nicht darum,so effizient wie möglich aus der Instanz a rosa Pixel x zu holen. Dafür gibt es bald Wrath,mit neuen Grafiken und alten Inhalt.


----------



## Hühü1 (1. Juli 2008)

Im PvP:
Klar dmg meter total nichts sagend.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im PvE:
Hat sein vorteile  aber wozu in kleinen dungeons?
(In einem spiel wie WoW bestimmt sehr nutzlich)

Ich lege auf sowas bei WAR nicht viel wert aber..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werde bestimmt mal aus spaß für 1-2 tage auf dmg skillen und mit freunden mal nen dungeon besuchen, um mal zu schauen was in den kleinen gobo so drin steckt. 
Da hilft schon so ein tool wie dmg meter usw. damit man paar zahlen sehen kann. 

Allerdings fürchte ich garnicht das so ein addon sehr beliebt sein wird.
Zum virtuelen "schwanz vergleich" werden wohl eher addons genutzt wie z.b. kill counter ...wer den höchsten crit hatte usw........

Edit: @Sempai
"Da Mythic Addons nicht zulassen will,wird es keine geben"....soviel ich weiss wollen sie nur keine addons zulassen die dem spieler einen vorteil geben.


----------



## Aldaric87 (1. Juli 2008)

Jo, es wurde irgendwann mal gesagt das es Add-Ons geben wird. Aber ob es sowas geben wird, ist ne andre Frage.


----------



## Magmaster (1. Juli 2008)

Ohne Addons würde es gehen - wenn die Hersteller einfach diese Optionen ingame schon einbauen.

Zum Thema gläserner Spieler - mit Sicherheiit ist es für denjenigen der heit so skillt wie er Bock hat und mit Low - Equip in die Highini´s will nix - weil der Erfolg der Gruppe damit in Frage gestellt wird und er deshalb nicht mitgenommen wird. 
Kann ja gern jeder skillen und equipen wie er Lust hat - aber muss heit damit leben das man an seiner Teilnahme an Gruppen oder Raidevents mehr oder minder interessiert ist.

Wie oft erlebt man das im Gildenalltag - lassen sich Grün / Blaue Leute mit durch die Ini´s ziehen - wenn sie dann alles haben - Char - oder Gilderwechsel weil keinen Bock mehr.....etc.....

Deshalb mein Vote eindeutig für Addons - ist zwar nicht schön für den Einzelenen - aber hat Vorteile für die Gruppe .... und bei Raid´s etc. kommt es nun mal auf den Gruppenerfolg an - und nen Magier zum Beispiel kann megagut sein indem was er macht - wird aber mit 400 Spelldmg. dennoch nicht seiner Aufgabe im momentanen Raidcontent gerecht. Und egal wie schnell er welche tasten hämmert - den Equip oder auch Skillnachteil kann man net ganz wegmachen.... deshalb sollte man sich eben entscheiden was man machen möchte und sein Equip bzw. seine Skillung der momentanen Aufgabe anpassen.

Beherzigt man dies, hat man ja auch nix zu verstecken und Addons wie Damagemeter etc.... fördern dann den internen Wettbewerb und man hat Vergleichswerte an denen man sich orientieren kann - welches sehr Hilfreich bei einer Fehler- / Schwächenanalyse ist.

Mfg. Magmaster


----------



## FirstGuardian (1. Juli 2008)

Also ich habe nichts gegen AddOns, mit denen man sein UI so gestalten und einrichten ann, wie man es am liebsten hätte. Allerdings habe ich sehr viel gegen solche AddOns die einem einen Vorteil vor dem Gegener verschaffen. Dmg-Meter ist doch eigentlich total harmlos und wurscht egal - wer seine Förmchengröße vergleichen wills solls dch von der mir aus, wenn er sich dann bestätigt fühlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber AddOns wie solche, die z.B. den gegenerischen Zauber anzeigen und wie lange der auch noch braucht, sowas finde ich einfach Müll. es ist ein ganz starker Eingriff ins Spielgeschehen, der überhaupt keine Möglichkeit der Überraschung oder Taktik ermöglicht. Der Gegner sieht ja alles schon vorher und kann sich prima drauf einstellen. Sowas nimmt einfach den ganzen Spielspaß finde ich.

UI-AddOns und von mir aus auch Statistik-Addons, um zu vergleichen und einen auch mal zu mehr "Leistung" anzuspornen - noch besseres Timing der Attacken/Zauber/Heals, um noch effektiver zu sein - aber keine, die das Spielgeschehen beeinflussen und den PvP-Fight.


just my 2 cents


----------



## Nevad (1. Juli 2008)

Ich finde das Damagemeter bei WoW im PvE ganz nützlich für den eigengebrauch,aber im PvP ist es sinnlos(und darum geht es mir in WAR zum größten Teil),da es immer auf die Situation ankommt,sprich wieviele Gegner auf dich zurennen oder mit wievielen du unterwegs bist usw. usw... Also von mir aus kann es ruhig rein,muss aber nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (1. Juli 2008)

Magmaster schrieb:


> Ohne Addons würde es gehen - wenn die Hersteller einfach diese Optionen ingame schon einbauen.
> 
> Zum Thema gläserner Spieler - mit Sicherheiit ist es für denjenigen der heit so skillt wie er Bock hat und mit Low - *Equip in die Highini´s will nix* - weil der Erfolg der Gruppe damit in Frage gestellt wird und er deshalb nicht mitgenommen wird.
> Kann ja gern jeder skillen und equipen wie er Lust hat - *aber muss heit damit leben das man an seiner Teilnahme an Gruppen oder Raidevents mehr oder minder interessiert ist.
> ...



Wir reden von Add ons in WAR bzw deren Nützlichkeit/Verwendung dort. Dein Post bezieht sich ausschließlich auf WoW.
Weder ist der Fall Instancen in WAR vorhanden, noch ist das Equipment die entscheidende Größe.

Dein letzter Satz ist auch eher gegen das WAR Konzept.  Wenn hier jeder anfängt intern besser sein zu wollen als alle anderen (wie in WoW) dann freut sich die gegnerische Fraktion.
Damagemeter im PvP...wozu.   Da hängt es davon ab das dir die anderen den "Ar..."  retten. Genauso hast du den anderen zu helfen, ansonsten bist du ganz schnell tot.

In WAR gehts nicht darum wer wieviel Damage macht, seht zu das ihr die Situation bestmöglich ausnutzt um euer Team weiter zu bringen.
Tanks sollen nicht den Stoff tragenden Fern DDs hinterherrennen sonder die Nahkämpfer aufhalten (und auch vernichten)
Heiler geben Kampfunterstüzung durch Heilung und können gleichzeitig ein paar Gegner ausschalten
Melee DDs kümmern sich um die leichtgepanzerten Ziele bzw schalten alles was halb tot ist aus und die Fern DDs bearbeiten die schwer gepanzerten bzw richten Massenzerstörung an und knippsen flüchtende Gegner aus.

Jeder hat sein Gebiet in dem er gut ist....sogut wie keiner der anderen Archetypen. Nutzt eure Stärken aus und helft den anderen bei ihren Schwächen.


----------



## Jaimewolf (1. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Damagemeter im PvP...wozu.   Da hängt es davon ab das dir die anderen den "Ar..."  retten. Genauso hast du den anderen zu helfen, ansonsten bist du ganz schnell tot.
> 
> In WAR gehts nicht darum wer wieviel Damage macht, seht zu das ihr die Situation bestmöglich ausnutzt um euer Team weiter zu bringen.
> Tanks sollen nicht den Stoff tragenden Fern DDs hinterherrennen sonder die Nahkämpfer aufhalten (und auch vernichten)
> ...



Und dort setzt denke ich mal auch der Wälzer des Wissens und der daraus resultierende Ruhm für jeden Spieler an. Wer also entsprechend seine Klasse in ihren Möglichkeiten ausreizt und optimal einsetzt, der kann wirklich Großes vollbringen. Entsprechend wird sich dies für den Großteil der wechselnden WoW-Spieler aber nicht einstellen, da sie die einfache egomanische Idiotie von WoW gewöhnt sind. ein "Pwner"-Verhalten wird nicht belohnt und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Yuukami (1. Juli 2008)

wenn es dann so spezies gibt die denken wenn sie den meißten dmg raushauen bekommen sie den loot (ja alles schon gesehen bei 2 jahren wow) wie zum beispiel ein ex magier aus unsere Gilde der bist zum geht nicht mehr auf seiner frostbolt taste rumgeprügelt hat... jajaja man kkann sich denken wie das meißt ausgeht von 10 wipes war er an min 7 beteiligt. 
back to topic dmg meter ist im pvp meiner meinung nach sinnlos. mir fällt keine richtige begründung ein wozu das sinnvol seien sollte. meiner meinung nach sind die meißten addons eh für den pve content gedacht .


----------



## Sempai02 (2. Juli 2008)

Und wie immer hat Moagim recht. Wann versteht endlich der letzte WoWler hier,dass es bei WAR eben nicht um das "Ich muss besser sein als der andere Spieler aus meiner Fraktion." Marke Wow geht,sondern um das miteinander. Wer sich selber beweisen will,wie toll er /sie ist und wie schlecht der/die andere der eigenen Fraktion,der hat WAR nicht verstanden. Ich kann nur hoffen,dass solche Egomanen,die es seit dem pseudo-Esport in WoW im Gerne MMOGs immer mehr gibt, ganz schnell ausgesiebt werden. Es wird Zeit für die Rückkehr zum *WIR* und weg vom *ICH*. Wenn ich mich beweisen will,spiele ich ein Zelda-Spiel in Rekordzeit mit 3 Herzen durch.


----------



## Omidas (2. Juli 2008)

Es macht einen Unterschied, wo man das Schwanz - O - Meter benutzt.

In WoW ist es für einen 5er Ini relativ nutzlos aber im Raid unabdingbar. Dann aber auch nur wenn man Recount oder sowas nimmt, weil man damit analysieren kann wie das Ergebniss zu stande kam. Wenn man im Dmg zurück liegt und deswegen eine Ermahnung vom Raidleiter bekommt, finde ich Schwachsinn. Vielleicht hat der Vergelter/Katze ... die halbe Zeit mit gehilt, weil bereits mehrere Heiler gestorben sind. Und man kann das auch als Hilfe sehen. 2 Mages mit gleicher Skillung und gleichem Equip fahren unterschiedlichen Dmg. Kurz rein geschaut. Aha der eine benutzt zwischendurch noch Feuerschlag der andere nicht. Dann kann man dem einen mal einen Tipp geben, was er besser machen kann. Das sind Vorteile - wenn man es richtig macht - die man im PvE nicht unterschätzen darf. Und somit haben solche Addons eine Berechtigung, wenn man sie nicht missbraucht.

Aber was soll so ein System bringen im PvP und im speziellen in WAR?

Nagut bin auch schon mit meinem Paladin/Druiden im Alterac gewesen und hab mich gefragt, was die anderen Heiler machen, wenn ich mit Tankskillung beim Pala oder noch schlechtem Equip beim Druiden auf die vorderen Plätze bei der Heilung komme. Aber war ich damit auch der beste Heiler? Ich stehe gerne vorne/hinten im Zerg und Heile alles was mir unter die Maus kommt. Macht mir nunmal Spaß diese hektik. Nur war ein andere im gleichen Zeitpunkt nicht viel wichtiger, weil er mit paar DDs einen schwer bewachten Turm zurück erobert hat? Hat der Schurke, der recht häufig gestorben ist und wenig Dmg gemacht hat nichts drauf, oder hat er im Kamikaze Style eine Friedhof solange gezergt verteidigt, bis Verstärkung kam? Diese Fragen kann so ein Addon nunmal nicht messen. Und deswegen sollte es auch nicht in WAR geben.

Wär nur nett wenn man sich seine eigene Statistik ansehen könnnte um danach sich persönlich zu verbessern. Nur wenn man seine eigene Statistik kriegen kann, so wird es auch eine gesamt Statistik geben. Einfach synchronisieren über einen seperaten Chat Kanal. Also müsste es sowas dann auch nicht geben.

Und auch andere Addons fände ich fehl am Platz:
Man umgeht die feindlichen Reihen und will einem Heiler grad einen Feuerball in den Rücken hauen. Doch bei ihm ploppt ein Addon wie NECB auf und verrät ihm das wer was auf ihn castet. Na Toll

Also mir würde es vollkommen reichen das es nur Interface Addons gibt und keine die die Spielmechanik vereinfachen


----------



## Lionira (2. Juli 2008)

Leonric schrieb:


> Wir alle kennen es!
> Viele lieben es, einige hassen es . WoW nennt es sich.
> 
> Und nein es soll kein mimi WoW ist mist/gut Thema werden es geht eher um das Thema addons.
> ...



hmmm....
also wie viele schon gesagt haben gehören viele Addons zur individuellen Gestaltung einfach dazu...

Ich für meine Teil muss sagen das gerade ein DMG-Meter gerade für PVE wichtig ist.
Auf Grund von DPS usw. was gerade in größeren Gruppen besser aufzeigt wie jmd. schaden verursacht, (mana) effizienz usw.
Wenn Schaden im Raid fehlt sieht man auch an welchen Stellen und das ist gerade für die Führung sehr wichtig...

Klar wird es versch. Hybrid skillungen geben... da es ja bis zu 72 versch. Möglichkeiten geben soll sich zu skillen.

Von dem her... kann es sehr sehr gut sein das z.B. einer 3 ganz andere Taktiken gewählt hat als du und genauso viel dmg macht. einfach dann nur auf ne andere weise.

Z.B. Addons wie Heal bot find ich persönlich absoluten Schwachsinn.... anschalten Fernseher an und das ding selber machen lassen... Was ist daran spielen bitte??

Naja... bei sowas sag ich auch klar no... niemals...

Aber eben sind versch. Blickwinkel unter denen man addons beachten muss auch gleich ein Haufen Meinungen die sehr auseinander gehen.

Wenn du es nicht willst benutz es nicht... mehr kann ich dir sonst nicht raten....

so far...

P.S. im RVR ist ein dmg meter sowieso lange nicht sehr aussagekräftig!


----------



## Sorzzara (5. Juli 2008)

Ich wünsche mir kein dmg Meter, im Sinne der "Schwanzvergleichs" - Techniken in Wow...aber mir kam gerade eine Idee...

Ich bin sicher, dass der Wälzer des Wissens solche Dinge speichern wird...zum Beispiel wieviel dmg/heal man mit einer Fähigkeit gemacht hat, den höchsten Crit, wie oft man durchschnittlich danebenhaut...ETC. Da das Buch ja ein Log über das virtuelle Leben des Chars wird, speichert es sicherlich auch derartige Statistiken ab...die natürlich nicht von anderen eingesehen werden können, sondern zum Eigenbedarf gedacht sind.

So wie es derzeit aussieht, werden Addons die Ingamedaten auslesen wohl nicht möglich sein. Aus gutem Grund: Mit dmg Metern fängt es an, mit Equip - Compare auf 2000m Range geht es weiter, und es endet mit einem "RvR.Warning.System" (Gabs in WoW, ein Addon dass einen warnte wenn ein gegnerischer Spieler in 100m Umkreis war, auch wenn man ihn selbst noch gar nicht sehen konnte.

von daher:

*/abgelehnt*


----------



## Moagim (5. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher, dass der Wälzer des Wissens solche Dinge speichern wird...zum Beispiel wieviel dmg/heal man mit einer Fähigkeit gemacht hat, den höchsten Crit, wie oft man durchschnittlich danebenhaut...ETC. Da das Buch ja ein Log über das virtuelle Leben des Chars wird, speichert es sicherlich auch derartige Statistiken ab...die natürlich nicht von anderen eingesehen werden können, sondern zum Eigenbedarf gedacht sind.



Der Wälzer scheint die Informationen nicht an andere weiterzugeben. Das ist aber nur vorläufig und soll schnellstmöglich geändert werden, damit ihn alle einsehen können.
Wenn du zB ein brilliantes Rezept rausbekommst, wirst du das nicht für dich behalten können.
Ob sie das jetzt auf Kill/Heal was auch immer Statistiken ausweiten ...möglich wäre es.
Das wurde mal im Zusammenhang mit dem Crafting bei einem Interview erwähnt. Der Fragende wollte wissen wie das mit der "Einzigartigkeit" der Rezepte aussieht. (Zumindest hab ich da zuletzt was bei dem Thema gefunden...mal wieder suchen)

Das andere deinen Wälzer untersuchen können werden (omg was für eine Konstruktion) steht eigentlich fest.....nur ob jeder von Anfang an gleich alle deine Erlebnisse sehen kann war nicht sicher.


----------



## Sorzzara (5. Juli 2008)

Interessant...naja, war eigentlich klar dass man gewisse DInge wird abfragen können, besonders da es ja möglich werden soll, Wälzer online einzusehen ^^

Auf jeden Fall danke für die Info...jetzt freu ich mich noch mehr darauf das Ding zu erkunden, und Sachen in meinem Wälzer freizuschalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (5. Juli 2008)

Auch wenn der wälzer die daten weiter geben würde  bzw crit killcounter usw ....wird es solche addons, wenn sie zugelassen werden, geben.
Aus dem einfachen grund das der wälzer es nicht alle kanäle  sendet.


----------



## Immondys (5. Juli 2008)

Leonric schrieb:


> Wir alle kennen es!
> Viele lieben es, einige hassen es . WoW nennt es sich.
> 
> Und nein es soll kein mimi WoW ist mist/gut Thema werden es geht eher um das Thema addons.
> ...



Gift für den Pve teil? Sry, ich Teste war mal an weil ich da nur auf PVP hoffe. Den überzüchteten PVE Quatsch überlass ich gerne WoW


----------



## BS_Norgor (5. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin für Addons aba nur für welche die das Interface verändern. So das z. B. Balken 1 oben rechts is Balken 2 unten links. aba für addons á la Boss meter oda so bin ich nicht für


----------



## Hühü1 (5. Juli 2008)

BS_Norgor schrieb:


> Also ich bin für Addons aba nur für welche die das Interface verändern. So das z. B. Balken 1 oben rechts is Balken 2 unten links. aba für addons á la Boss meter oda so bin ich nicht für



ah denke für sowas wirst du kein addon brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zergerus (19. Juli 2008)

BITTE (!!!) KEINE Addons!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moronic (19. Juli 2008)

Leonric schrieb:


> Wir alle kennen es!
> Viele lieben es, einige hassen es . WoW nennt es sich.
> 
> Und nein es soll kein mimi WoW ist mist/gut Thema werden es geht eher um das Thema addons.
> ...



Wieso sind Addons Gift für PvE und Hybriden??? 
Kannst du das erläutern oder hast nur gedacht: _"Höhö, hab Überdruck im Hirn und lass die Scheiße mal im Forum raus..."_?


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. Juli 2008)

Die sind gift für Hybriden da Hybriden zwar alles können, aber nichts perfekt 
D.h. sie sind nie erster im Damagemeter / Healmeter / aggrometer / WTFmeter / Waynemeter

Da niemand gerne hinten steht  ( in der Liste ) macht man sich dann halt einen auf eine Sache Spezialisierten Charakter.
Und so verschwinden die Hybriden


----------



## Hühü1 (19. Juli 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Die sind gift für Hybriden da Hybriden zwar alles können, aber nichts perfekt
> D.h. sie sind nie erster im Damagemeter / Healmeter / aggrometer / WTFmeter / Waynemeter
> 
> Da niemand gerne hinten steht  ( in der Liste ) macht man sich dann halt einen auf eine Sache Spezialisierten Charakter.
> Und so verschwinden die Hybriden



nun ich sehe das anders  sie sind viel seitig einsetztbar .....wer auf  eine liste start und danach die spiel leistung eines spielers bewertet hat sie eh nicht alle.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Juli 2008)

Hoffe es bleibt maximal bei UI-Aussehensaddons... da hab ich nichts gegen wenn man mal hier und da ein paar Grafiken ersetzen kann oder die Balken hier und da hinschieben kann... alles andere ist vollkommen Nutz- und Sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (19. Juli 2008)

Moronic schrieb:


> Wieso sind Addons Gift für PvE und Hybriden???
> Kannst du das erläutern oder hast nur gedacht: _"Höhö, hab Überdruck im Hirn und lass die Scheiße mal im Forum raus..."_?




Da du ja offensichtlich gegenteiliger Meinung bist, erläutere DU uns doch mal, warum es gut ist, für jeden Mist ein Addon zu haben. WoW hat mir persönlich sehr viel mehr Spass gemacht, als es noch kein omen Threat Meter, Healbot, Mobmap etc. gab...damals zählten noch Spielskill und Reaktionsvermögen, heute starrt der ganze Raid nur noch auf bunte Leisten.

Falls du keine stichaltigen Argumente für uns hast, die diesen Thread bereichern, oder zumindest witzig sind, dann reiss dich wenigstens zusammen, und verschone uns, bzw. die Leute die sich die Mühe machen hier Threads zu eröffnen mit unnötigen, beleidigenden Aussagen, wie jene die ich hier zitiert habe, und troll dich in dein Lieblingsforum, ersichtlich aus deinem Profil.


*Zum Thema Interface Addons*...hier hat Mythic den Ideen der Fanprogrammierer vorausgegriffen, siehe das erste der hier geposteten Videos:
http://war.jeuxonline.info/actualites/19594.html


----------



## pewpew shangria (19. Juli 2008)

Ich frage mich gerade was ein Dmg-Meter in einem PvP Spiel zu suchen hat?
Es kommt doch nicht darauf an wer mehr DMG macht, sondern ( so stelle ich mir WAR vor, kein Beta Tester ) auf ein gemeinsames Taktisches Vorgehen um ein festgelegtes Ziel zu erreichen. Da ist es teilweise sogar sinnvoller seinen Schaden kontrolliert und effektiv anzubringen, und nicht Buttonsmashing Deluxe zu betreiben um wahnwitzig viel Schaden zu generieren der am Ende verpufft, weil das Ziel bis zu den Zähnen gebufft wird und 2 Heiler im Rücken hat^^.

Und wenn es ein DMG Meter geben sollte, werde ich sicher in einer Gilde landen wo es keinen interessiert, war in WoW nicht anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mukuhaka (20. Juli 2008)

Leonric schrieb:


> Wir alle kennen es!
> Viele lieben es, einige hassen es . WoW nennt es sich.
> 
> Und nein es soll kein mimi WoW ist mist/gut Thema werden es geht eher um das Thema addons.
> ...


 also meiner Meinung nach wird man es in Warhammer bei den meisten Klassen sehen was die für Equipment haben aber sonst bin ich ganz deiner meinung


----------



## Grimtom (20. Juli 2008)

wer es nicht kann, der benutzt addon's .... ich selbst brauch den Mist nicht .


----------



## Sugarwarlock (7. August 2008)

ich selbst hab in wow viele addons benutzt (es war nichts mehr so wie es war außer minimap und buff leiste^^) aber es war alles noch relativ original angeordnet.... unten aktionsleisten links gruppen ui rechts minimap^^ und ich finde, dass man die ui in war auf jeden fall bearbeiten können sollte. aber so nen scheiß wie das dmg meter oder omen was sowieso nie wirklich läuft und eh nur zum rumgepimmel um den ersten platz (leider auch bei omen oO) führt brauch keiner^^


----------



## Raz9r (7. August 2008)

naja solche sachen wie Taschen addons etc sind ja eig nütlich  wäre mir egal wenn das in WAR reinkommen würde, wenn mans brächte, aber sowas wie ein "Bäm-, oder so Addon  all lér WoWquote    wer braucht so n müll ?!

machen rechner lahm
Spiel Lahm
verhaunen die HDD
und sind alle nervig !


----------



## Deathstyle (7. August 2008)

Mh DamageMeter war einfach mal nen Top Addon und Imo, neben meinem Fubar, auch das wichtigste. Alle andere Sachen brauch ich nicht. Wenn man ein wenig am erfolgsorientierendem Spielen im PvE Content interessiert ist wird man nicht um dieses Addon herumkommen, es zeigt nämlich deutlich die schwächen eines Raids auf, es hilft zur Fehleranalyse usw. usf.
Btw Grid fand ich für Healer noch ganz nett.
Fazit: Damagemeter, Recount und w/e sind meiner Meinung nach eher sehr nützlich als irgendwie zerstörerisch.


----------



## Suspicious (7. August 2008)

Also Dmg-Meter fänd ich ganz nice einfach der Information wegen.
Ich will da keinen Schwanzvergleich anzetteln aber wie man so im dmg steht würde mich schon interessieren


----------



## HGVermillion (7. August 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Mh DamageMeter war einfach mal nen Top Addon und Imo, neben meinem Fubar, auch das wichtigste. Alle andere Sachen brauch ich nicht. Wenn man ein wenig am erfolgsorientierendem Spielen im PvE Content interessiert ist wird man nicht um dieses Addon herumkommen, es zeigt nämlich deutlich die schwächen eines Raids auf, es hilft zur Fehleranalyse usw. usf.
> Btw Grid fand ich für Healer noch ganz nett.
> Fazit: Damagemeter, Recount und w/e sind meiner Meinung nach eher sehr nützlich als irgendwie zerstörerisch.



Raidtechnisch sagen wir ja nix dagegen, da hilft es wirklich, aber wo wird es in WAR bitte Raid geben?? Höchstens die Stadtbosse werden vll einen Raid in dem Sinne brauchen, und das sind dann 1 oder maximal 3 Bosse die ein etwas komplexeres zusammenspiel brauchen. Aber ansonsten? Im Open PvP oder im BG ist doch wohl das letzte was mann will ein Spieler der wiedermal angibt wie großartig mehr Schaden er mehr gemacht hat als alle anderen. 

Den meisten gehts hier halt darum genau sowas in WAR zu verhindern, praktische Addons können sie gerne bringen, das Interface kann man ja von Haus aus verändern, aber wer braucht bitte in einem PvP Spiel ein Damagemeter?


----------



## For-Free (7. August 2008)

Ähhm ich finde Damagemeter selbst für PvP effektiv. Es geht auch hier, der Vergleich zwischen den Spielern. Wer kann spielen und wer nicht. dazu genommen, die Tode/Kills, ergeben sich hier reiche Informationsausgaben für einen Spieler. Wer nen Damagemeter als reinen Schwanzvergleich sieht, hat das Addon nicht verstanden oder ist einfach nur notgeil.
Ich sehe solche Addons einfach nur als Wissens-Vergleichs-Datenbanken.


----------



## Sorzzara (7. August 2008)

Dmg Meter sagen im PvP Kampf nicht das Allergeringste aus.

Um jetzt den Vergleich auf WoW zu bilden...ein Hunter kann auf einen Holypala einschiessen wie er lustig ist und ihm einen 2k crit nach dem anderen reindrücken...der Pala grinst, und healt es counter. Super...am Schluss hat der Hunter zwar 40k dmg verursacht, aber keinen einzigen Spieler getötet, weil inzwischen der Pala mit seinem Magierfreund den Hunter mit 9-10k dmg weggedrückt hat...und der Pala immer noch lebt.
Der andere Hunter, der nicht so ineffizient spielt, zwingt den Pala zuerst mal zum Schild zünden. Dann wartet er bis der Schild weg ist, und fängt an zu ballern...wobei er ihm die Heals einmal mit dem Eisfallentrick, und einmal mit Silencing Shot/Intimidation abbricht. Er verursacht insgesamt 11k dmg und tötet den Pala...um sich dann den eben vorbeikommenden Mage vorzuknöpfen.
(Reine World of Theroycraft, dass solche Idealsituationen in der Realität kaum vorkommen weiss ich besser als derjenige der es mir vorhalten wird, also lasst es gleich ^^)

So...wer von beiden hat jetzt besser gespielt? Genau.

Was der dmg Meter sagt ist mir ziemlich egal. Und Thema taktisches Spiel und Kollisionsabfrage...wie willst du taktische Tankleistung in Nummern ausdrücken?

Und was PvE betrifft...wenn man in einer 6er Gruppe wirklich einen dmg Meter braucht, um vorherzusagen wer den meisten dmg macht, dann mangelts irgendwo gewaltig am Klassenverständnis.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. August 2008)

Wie der TE siehst du das Thema um den Damagemeter ein wenig engstirnig, du musst natürlich noch einige Sachen mit einbeziehen welches ein Damagemeter dir nicht zeigt - es spuckt halt nur Daten aus, der TE bezieht das auf die Hybridklassen. Im PvP ist es natürlich deutlich weniger sinnvoll als im PvE, aber durchaus noch brauchbar.
Man kann z. B. die Leute ersehen die zwar 10 Kills haben, aber 8 davon warn nur lasthitted - das sind dann diese typischen Statgeier und solche braucht man nun wirklich nicht in einer Stammgruppe.

Warn nicht auch PvE Raids geplant? Selbst wenn nicht ist das Damagemeter auch noch in den 6er Dungeons interessant, einfach um effizienter zu spielen - für mich wars definitiv das Top Addon in WoW und das sag ich als ehemaliger Offi einer Raidgilde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (7. August 2008)

Die LotRO-Spieler kommen selbst im PvE ohne weiteres ohne Damagemeters aus - machen sie daher mehr falsch als WoW-Spieler? Ich möchte das einfach mal im Raum stehen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben seinerzeit MC, BWL, AQ und Naxx (3 Flügel), vor der Erweiterung, ohne Damage- und Aggrometers leer geräumt. Es geht also auch wunderbar ohne virtuellen *******vergleich, allein mit Spaß an der Sache. Dieser grenzenlose Optimierungswahn seit BC wurde schlicht ad absurdum geführt, ohne das es irgendwem wirklich nutzt. Viel mehr wurden Leute aus Raids geworfen weil sie nicht DIE Skillung haben, nicht DEN Schaden verursachten oder nicht DIE Heilleistung erbrachten. Für mich ist das Arbeit, kein Spiel.



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Man kann z. B. die Leute ersehen die zwar 10 Kills haben, aber 8 davon warn nur lasthitted - das sind dann diese typischen Statgeier und solche braucht man nun wirklich nicht in einer Stammgruppe.
> 
> Warn nicht auch PvE Raids geplant? Selbst wenn nicht ist das Damagemeter auch noch in den 6er Dungeons interessant, einfach um effizienter zu spielen - für mich wars definitiv das Top Addon in WoW und das sag ich als ehemaliger Offi einer Raidgilde.
> 
> ...


1. Wie wäre es genannte Leute durch Kommunikation (!) herauszufiltern, als es von Zahlen abzulesen!?

2. Ja, es wird wohl Dungeons geben, doch wer zum Henker braucht sowas wir ein Damagemeters in einer 6 Mann Instanz? Ist Spielgefühl überhaupt noch ein Begriff, oder münzt sich nun alles nur noch auf nackte Fakten? Wie wäre es wenn man einfach ein Makro schreibt, dass für einen die max-DPS fährt ohne überhaupt mehr auf den Bildschirm blicken zu müssen? Ach, hups, das gibts ja schon ... Jäger in WoW.

3. Interessiert ja eh keinen. Wollt ihr spielvereinfachende Modifikationen ist WAR wohl nicht die richtige Wahl. Man wird Makros schreiben und das UI ein wenig umbauen können - nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## Lari (7. August 2008)

DMG Meter im PvP.... Überhaupt nicht aussagekräftig. Ein Bright Wizard, der die ganze Zeit mit AE rumrotzt macht mehr Schaden als ein SIngle Target Nuker. Der Single Target Nuker beschäftigt aber mehr als der AE Rotzer. Aber Hauptsache oben in der Liste stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es kommt nehmts euch, mir ist mal so absolut scheiss egal ^^


----------



## Sin (7. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> DMG Meter im PvP.... Überhaupt nicht aussagekräftig. Ein Bright Wizard, der die ganze Zeit mit AE rumrotzt macht mehr Schaden als ein SIngle Target Nuker. Der Single Target Nuker beschäftigt aber mehr als der AE Rotzer. Aber Hauptsache oben in der Liste stehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Am besten wär doch sowas wie Omen, damit ich sehe wann ich von der Gegnerischen Fraktion Aggro bekomme :-P


----------



## Avenenera (7. August 2008)

Omen ist für Leute die kein Gefühl für ihre Klasse haben...


----------



## Deathstyle (7. August 2008)

Ihr seht das echt zu arg als Schwanzvergleich.
Und @ Gromthar, Pre BC war damage auch nicht ansatzweise so wichtig wie in BC, genau wie damals Skillungen usw. relativ irrelevant waren (mal Naxx aussen vor) und leute die zu Ego sind sich ihrer Gruppe zugunsten zu skillen haben die falsche Einstellung zum raiden und genau diese Leute sind  die die Damagemeters immer dann posten wenn sie ganz oben stehen und genau das macht das Addon so verrufen.
Es gibt übrigens Leute die Spaß am Spiel haben wenn sie das beste aus ihre Charakteren raus holen und auf effizienz spielen und genau diese erfreuen sich daran wenn sie, auch in 6er Dungeons, sich untereinander messen. Damagemeter war bei WoW übrigens essentiell um herauszufinden wie die max DPS Rotation aussieht, wenns bei WAR ohne geht umso besser.
@Avenenera, dann viel Spaß im High Content mit nem Fury/Arms Warri, nem Ret Pala oder OMM/Elekin aggromachine bei resetterbossen ^^ - Bei WoW ging es einfach ab einem gewissen grad nichtmehr ohne.


----------



## Stancer (7. August 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ihr seht das echt zu arg als Schwanzvergleich.
> Und @ Gromthar, Pre BC war damage auch nicht ansatzweise so wichtig wie in BC, genau wie damals Skillungen usw. relativ irrelevant waren (mal Naxx aussen vor) und leute die zu Ego sind sich ihrer Gruppe zugunsten zu skillen haben die falsche Einstellung zum raiden und genau diese Leute sind  die die Damagemeters immer dann posten wenn sie ganz oben stehen und genau das macht das Addon so verrufen.
> Es gibt übrigens Leute die Spaß am Spiel haben wenn sie das beste aus ihre Charakteren raus holen und auf effizienz spielen und genau diese erfreuen sich daran wenn sie, auch in 6er Dungeons, sich untereinander messen. Damagemeter war bei WoW übrigens essentiell um herauszufinden wie die max DPS Rotation aussieht, wenns bei WAR ohne geht umso besser.
> @Avenenera, dann viel Spaß im High Content mit nem Fury/Arms Warri, nem Ret Pala oder OMM/Elekin aggromachine bei resetterbossen ^^ - Bei WoW ging es einfach ab einem gewissen grad nichtmehr ohne.



Also wenn ne Gruppe will, dass ich umskille bevor ich rein darf, dann kann mir diese Gruppe mal getrost gestohlen bleiben. Genau das ist das nämlich, dass überall diese Einheitskacke rumrennt. Ich spiele meinen Char so wie ich ihn will und nicht wie das irgendjemand dahergelaufenes sagt. Da wird laut gebrüllt "Suche Klasse xx" und dann meldest dich und es wird gefragt welche Skillung man hat und wer da nicht das passende antwortet wird ganz schnell wieder ignoriert.

Zu meiner WoW Zeit wars auch so. Ich rannte mit meinem Hexenmeister rum und nach nem Raid meinte einer dann zu mir, zum nächsten mal solle ich doch umskillen, wenn ich in der Raidgruppe bleiben wolle. Tja, obwohl ichs net wollte hab ich dann mal umgeskillt und der Char machte mir dann keinen Spass mehr und das wirkte sich sehr viel negativer auf den Raid aus als meine vorherige vielleicht nicht ganz optimale Skillung.

Später wirds dann noch schlimmer, denn irgendwann setzen sich diese Skillungen dann als "standards" durch und es werden gar keine anderen Skillungen mehr akzeptiert. In WoW gings ja so weit, dass Leute mit bestimmten Skillungen geradezu diskriminiert wurden. "LOL, dein Mage ist auf Eis geskillt, wie Noob ist das denn? Hör besser direkt auf zu spielen" oder "ES GIBT NUR 1 SKILLUNG FÜR KRIEGER" !!!


----------



## Sichel_1983 (7. August 2008)

Avenenera schrieb:


> Omen ist für Leute die kein Gefühl für ihre Klasse haben...



das unterschreibe ich so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (7. August 2008)

Ich glaub wir sind uns inzwischen alle einig, dass dmg Meter im PvP so aussagekräftig sind wie ein schriftlicher Feedback über Vor und Nachteile von Windows Vista gegenüber Mac OS, verfasst von einem peruanischen Bergbauern, dessen Technisches Verständnis sich auf das Schnitzmesser beschränkt mit dem er seine Führungsstöcke zurechtschneidet, und für den Elektrizität ein Zeichen der Götter ist.


Was PvE anbelangt...Ich glaub es wurde schon Xtausend mal gesagt, dass die grössten Dungeons in W.A.R für 6 Mann gedacht sind. Warum hier immer noch von Schwachsinn wie "dps Optimierung im Raid" oder solchergleichen gelaberet wird, ist mir eigentlich unbegreiflich.

Wer zu den Leuten gehört die auch noch vor Beginn einer 5er Instanz einen Equipcheck auf dem Arsenal machen, und von Kriegern verlangen, dass sie vor Bollwerk normal auf Deff umskillen "Sonst kann der ja nicht tanken" hat ohnehin einen zu geringen allgemeinen Spielskill um in einem komplexeren Spiel als WoW zu überleben.
(Ja, man kan auch Heroinis mit Afflilocks und Offtanks problemlos durchmachen, es ist die Frage ob die Leute so gut spielen, dass sie keine "Idealskillung" brauchen)


----------



## For-Free (7. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> (Ja, man kan auch Heroinis mit Afflilocks und Offtanks problemlos durchmachen, es ist die Frage ob die Leute so gut spielen, dass sie keine "Idealskillung" brauchen)



Vielen dank für genau dieses Kommentar. Denn genau hier ist für mich ein Damagemeter, falls ich diese Personen nicht aus dem Rl oder meine Gilde kenne, sehr nützlich.
Selbst wenn jemand eine eigene Skillung hat, sollte er vom Damage unter dem Tank liegen, gehört er nicht in die Gruppe bzw. anders gesagt in meine Gruppe.
Ist ja schön und gut das er nicht den einheitsbrei mitmachen will. Skillungen sind auch in kleineren Inis komplett wurscht. Aber wenn er keinen Schaden macht, macht er keinen. Somit als DD´ler unbrauchbar.

So was das PvP-DamageMeter angeht, mh ich bleibe dabei solange es nicht solche schönen anzeigen wie bei WoW (Schaden gemacht, Kills gemacht usw) gibt, ist es für mich auch hier wieder nützlich. Wie schon von Deathstyle angesprochen, gibt es nichts nervigeres als Leute die rumspamen "muhahah ich habe sonen DICKEN, weil ich 20 Kills und 0 Tode habe". Schaut man sich nun den gemachten Schaden an, liegt dieser bei ~1k. Was also heißt, er macht nur Last Hits. Somit für mich und meine Gruppe eine unbrauchbare Person. Wer damit angibt, Last Hits/steals zu machen, kann mir gestohlen bleiben.

Und klar, es ist nicht vergleichbar ob da ein Single Nuker steht oder nen AE´ler Schaden macht. Aber im PvP gehts meiner Meinung nach auch nicht darum, den Schaden der Einzelnen zu vergleichen. Da es im PvP tausende Ziele/Umstände usw. gibt. Was beim PvE nicht so ist, 1 Boss..und ab dafür.

Und was diesen Mist da mit Skillungen usw. angeht. Ist jedem seine Sachen..aber wenn du in den Top Gilden mispielst wirst du um "die perfekte skillung" nicht drum herum kommen. Und nein, ich beziehe mich grade nicht auf WAR. Natürlich, solltest du in einer 6er Gruppe nicht als Hardcore DD-Heiler ankommen. Wenn du der einzigste bis der Heilen soll...


----------



## Stancer (7. August 2008)

Ist es nicht egal wie viel Schaden jemand macht solange das Ziel erreicht wird ? (Sprich Boss tot)

Ich find son kram sowas von überflüssig, es verursacht nur ne Fehlinterpretation der Spielweise anderer Spieler und dient doch eh nur zu virtuellen Schwanzvergleich. In MC damals wollt mir nen Mage mal erzählen wie schlecht ich doch für nen DD´ler sei (als Hexenmeister). Dass er nicht daran gedacht hat, dass ich bei einem Boss quasi nichts mache ausser nen Elementar im Bann zu halten und auch sonst immer jede Menge Viecher verbannt hab hat er dabei natürlich nicht berücksichtigt und er wollte es auch nicht verstehen. Ich war für ihn ein schlechter Spieler der nix kann.... (weil ich halt der Verbannungsbeauftragte war)


----------



## Deathstyle (7. August 2008)

> Später wirds dann noch schlimmer, denn irgendwann setzen sich diese Skillungen dann als "standards" durch und es werden gar keine anderen Skillungen mehr akzeptiert. In WoW gings ja so weit, dass Leute mit bestimmten Skillungen geradezu diskriminiert wurden. "LOL, dein Mage ist auf Eis geskillt, wie Noob ist das denn? Hör besser direkt auf zu spielen" oder "ES GIBT NUR 1 SKILLUNG FÜR KRIEGER" !!!



Kann ich so unterschreiben, es gibt bei WoW für die einzelnen Klassen so ungefähr ~6 sinnvolle Skillungen wodurch sich effektiv nur 3 unterscheiden und dadurch entsteht unschöner einheitsbrei und die individualität geht flöten.

Bei den passenden Skillungen gehts übrigens um Raids und nicht um Heroics oder 5er Inis, solltest du im Raid der Meinung sein mit ner PvP Skillung zu spielen und der einzige von 25 Spielern zu sein der nicht zugunsten des Raids spielt, dann hast du dort nichts verloren - ob dir die andere Skillung kein spaß macht oder peng - dann ist raiden in einer "Top Gilde" nicht das richtige für dich.



> Was PvE anbelangt...Ich glaub es wurde schon Xtausend mal gesagt, dass die grössten Dungeons in W.A.R für 6 Mann gedacht sind. Warum hier immer noch von Schwachsinn wie "dps Optimierung im Raid" oder solchergleichen gelaberet wird, ist mir eigentlich unbegreiflich.



Ja, geht, sogar sehr gut, ich hab regemäßig als Fury Heros getankt aber ich kann dir auch sagen das Schlabby Hero mit 2* T6 equipten Shamys (Ele und Enh) und rest gleichwertig equipter Leute keinen spaß macht. Und ich als Fury konnte auch nicht mit einem rnd Offtank Heros gehen, also schon aber dann konnt ich mich Autohit AFK hinstellen und musste immernoch bangen keine aggro zu ziehen.

Ausserdem denkt ihr beim Damagemeter immer gleich an vergleiche, seht die dinger doch einfach mal zur Eigeninformation, natürlich macht ein AE schwingender Magier mehr schaden als ein aktiv heilender Hybride, aber diese Faktoren sollte man bei der Analyse auch mit einbeziehen andernfalls benutzt ihr das Meter wirklich als Vergleich.


EDIT: 


> Ich find son kram sowas von überflüssig, es verursacht nur ne Fehlinterpretation der Spielweise anderer Spieler und dient doch eh nur zu virtuellen Schwanzvergleich. In MC damals wollt mir nen Mage mal erzählen wie schlecht ich doch für nen DD´ler sei (als Hexenmeister). Dass er nicht daran gedacht hat, dass ich bei einem Boss quasi nichts mache ausser nen Elementar im Bann zu halten und auch sonst immer jede Menge Viecher verbannt hab hat er dabei natürlich nicht berücksichtigt und er wollte es auch nicht verstehen. Ich war für ihn ein schlechter Spieler der nix kann.... (weil ich halt der Verbannungsbeauftragte war)



Wieso ziehst du denn solche Idioten in so einen Vergleich? Wenn du am bannen bist machst du weniger Schaden, logisch - aber das meinte ich damit wenn ich sage das das Meter nur Zahlen ausspuckt. Kompetenter Spieler wissen auch was ihre Teampartner machen, oder meinst du man booted dich ausm Raid weil du kein Schaden machst während du dich um essentiellen CC kümmerst.


----------



## Sin (7. August 2008)

Avenenera schrieb:


> Omen ist für Leute die kein Gefühl für ihre Klasse haben...



Wie gut, dass du den Witz in meinem Post gefunden hast -.-


----------



## Sorzzara (7. August 2008)

Was heisst hier Raiden in Top Gilden? Gestern bin ich im BG...*ja, im BG verdammt nochmal!*...angeflamt worden, weil ich BM Gespecct war, statt MM. Das Problem ist folgendes: Es fängt in den Top Gilden an, gut, dort sind statistische Mittel nötig (In einem Raidbasierendem Spiel) aber irgendwann greift dann folgende Denkweise auf die Casualspieler über:

"Boaaahhh, maaan, ich wär auch gern so l33t wie Nihilum...also flame ich jetzt auch jeden der nicht Optimum ist!" selbst wenn die Situation in keinster weise verlangt dass dps/Heal optimierend geskillt/equippt wurde.

Dass der Spass dann natürlich auf der Strecke bleibt, wenn sich die Spieler gegenseitig auf Zahlen reduzieren ist eigentlich logisch...getreu dem Motto: "Den nehm ich mit, er is zwar schweigsam wie ein Fisch im TS, und ein Besserwisser, aber er macht mehr dmg als der freundliche, eigentlich voll nette Typ, der leider ne Individualistische Skillung hat" Ausserdem bleibt von der RPG - Umgebung nichts mehr übrig. Ich zieh mir zb. eine Rüstung an, die ich zwar Potthässlich finde, mit der ich aber 0,0001dps mehr mache...bzw. verlangen dass meine Mitspieler von mir.

Unvergessen bleibt mir der Tag, als ich als Full Epic 70er Hunter BK normal mitlief einfach um zu helfen, und einfach weil sie so Geil aussieht die http://www.wowhead.com/?item=18817 Flammenkrone von Raggi aufhatte...ich wurde vom 63er Defftank aus der Gruppe geschmissen, mit der Begründung, dass ich erstmal lernen solle 70er Equip zu tragen bevor ich in Gruppen gehe.


Dmg Meter dienten niemals nur zur Eigeninformation, sondern stets zum Vergleich. Meinen Eigenen Schaden sehe ich ohnehin im Standartinterface, aber der dmg Meter hat den sinn, mir meinen Schaden/Heal/Whatsoever im Vergleich mit allen Spielern im Raid anzuzeigen.


----------



## phul1 (7. August 2008)

Dann mach bitte alle Addons aus, geh in eine Raid-Instanz und sag mir nach 3h wie viel DMG du gemacht hast. ;D
Und natürlich dient ein DM zur Eigeninformation.
Beispiel:
Ich bin ein Hexer mache aber 250k Schaden weniger als ein anderer Hexer.
Ich frage mich woran das liegt und unterhalte mich mit der Person.


Wenn Personen es dazu nutzen um zu sagen "OMFGBBQ DU KACKBRATZE ICH MACHE 250k DMG MEHR ALS DU OLOLOL BIST DU SCHLECHT" ist es für mich ein Missbrauch des Addons.


----------



## Sorzzara (7. August 2008)

Ich sags nochmal...diesmal aber zum wirklich allerletztem Mal (in diesem Thread): Hört mit den Raid/WoW Vergleichen auf. Taktische Tankleistung (Tank steht zur Richtigen Zeit an der Richtigen Stelle und nutzt die Kollisionsabfrage), Heal der zum Teil vom Einsatz von dmg Abilities abhängt, und den Einsatz von Debuffs/Buffs oder sonstwie Indirekt in den Kampf eingreifenden Abilities, die aber im Zweifelsfall wirksamer sind als pure dmg, kannst du nicht in Zahlen fassen.

Ausserdem frag ich mich, worüber wir hier noch diskutieren...wie ich vor ein paar Seiten schon gepostet hab werden solche Addons wahrscheinlich ohnehin nicht zugelassen.


----------



## Gromthar (7. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ausserdem frag ich mich, worüber wir hier noch diskutieren...wie ich vor ein paar Seiten schon gepostet hab werden solche Addons wahrscheinlich ohnehin nicht zugelassen.


Das frage ich mich allerdings auch.

Im PvP hat es keinen Sinn und im PvE braucht mans auch nicht. Wenn ihr euch über den Sinn unterhalten möchtet, tut dies doch bitte im WoW-Forum. Dort wird es sie geben, bei WAR nunmal nicht. Fertig.


----------



## Tic0 (7. August 2008)

phul schrieb:


> "OMFGBBQ DU KACKBRATZE ICH MACHE 250k DMG MEHR ALS DU OLOLOL BIST DU SCHLECHT"


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gut, mittlerweile bin ich auch der Meinung, das ein Damage Meter in War nicht wirklich
notwendig ist. Im PvP bringt es einem 0 und PvE spielt in WAR eh eine eher untergeordnete Rolle.

Ändert für mich aber nichts, das Damage Meter eines der sinnvollsten Addons ist, das es für WoW
gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maegnar (7. August 2008)

DMG meter is auch in WoW total sinnlos, was interessiert es mich we wieviel Schaden macht?
Wenn der Boss liegt is gut, wenn wir wipen, ham wir ne fehler gemacht, müssen besser zusammen spielen!

Davon abgesehn stehe ich eh im Dmg ganz unten, als deff tank xD


Naja finde es ganz gut das in WAR alles nich so durchsichtig wird, aber da Items ja relativ unwichtig sind (ca 30% werden items den chara pushen) is es auch egal ;-)


----------



## Tic0 (7. August 2008)

Nein, DMG Meter ist in WoW sicherlich alles andere als Sinnlos. Sinnlos wird es dann, wenn es die falschen Leute benutzen.
Mag sein das es dich als Deftank wenig interessiert, für Schadensklassen ist es durchaus interessant.
Es heisst schliesslich auch DMG Meter und nicht Wievielschadensteckeichein-Meter, wobei man auch das im DMG Meter einsehen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW ist ein PvE Spiel und gerade im PvE entfaltet das DMG Meter seine volle "wirkung".


----------



## Rayon (7. August 2008)

WWS reicht. o.O


----------



## Robert the Wise (7. August 2008)

AddOns sind von Grund auf sinnlos und sollen las solche verhindert werden. Ich meine alle "lebenswichtige" Sachen wie Interface umgestallten, Gruppensucher usw. sollen ins Spiel implementiert sein, wenn nicht, wurde an der Stelle schlampig gearbeitet. Ich vertraue darauf, dass WAR keine AddOns nötig haben wird.


----------



## Exo1337 (7. August 2008)

HuntertheBest schrieb:


> ich finde du(leonric) hast ziehmlichen scheiß im kopf! was zur hölle hat dmg-meters mit der skillung zu tun??? und warum ist dmg-meters gift für PvE?? O.o
> da wird dir nur dein schaden bzw deine heilung angezeigt!
> ich denke du hast keine ahnung, wenn dich die addons stören dan spiel ohne sie. mit gelegentlichen posts muss jeder klar kommen.
> _*Ich spiele selber WoW, wie man vllt merkt, *_und finde es gut das man nach einem raid den direkten vergleich aller spiler hat, im schaden und in der heilung.
> ...




ja tut man...

ich finde addons wie dmg-meter im grunde gar nicht mal so schlecht, das problem dabei sind halt einfach die r0xXx0rs die hier ihrn macker raushängen lassen weil sie ja "viel besser, toller und größer" als alle sind und das meistens durch unangebrachte kommentare ála "kackboon" etc. p. p. zum ausdruck bringen. deswegen bin ich gegen addons die in diese richtung gehen und nur darauf raussind dass sich gewisse spieler profiliern können. und diese wirds eben auch in war geben...


----------



## Tic0 (7. August 2008)

Hmm, aber ich muss jetzt wirklich mal sagen... mir ist es bisher eigentlich noch NIE! passiert das irgendwer
großartig im Chat mit seinem DMG angegeben hat - bzw vorallem nicht andere, die weniger Damage machen
beleidigen. Keine Ahnung was ihr da für Erfahrungen sammelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar, manche Posten öfters mal unaufgefordert die DMG Stats in den Chat, das wars dann aber.
Kein "Rofl du Braunbär, mach mehr Dmg!". 

Ist mir wirklich nie passiert, bzw könnte ich mich nicht dran erinnern.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. August 2008)

> DMG meter is auch in WoW total sinnlos, was interessiert es mich we wieviel Schaden macht?
> Wenn der Boss liegt is gut, wenn wir wipen, ham wir ne fehler gemacht, müssen besser zusammen spielen!



Genau, und nochmal Hydross!
...

@Tic0, das liegt vielleicht daran das der Spielerkreis mit dem du zusammenspielst sowas viel nüchterner betrachtet.
@PvP: imo immernoch sinnvoll, aber das kann es nicht sein wenn man nur die Zahlen als einzelnes betrachtet.


----------



## Sorzzara (8. August 2008)

Is euch schonmal aufgefallen dass sich die Diskussion hier langsam im Kreis dreht? ^^

Und Posts von der 4ten Seite zu zitieren machts auch  nicht besser =) Besonders wenn man sich das Datum des Posts mal anschaut ^^


 Aber ok, was red ich mir hier den Mund fusselig, meine Abschlussmeinung steht auf Seite 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodelik (8. August 2008)

Ich weiß das durch Posten vom DMG Meter der durchschnittsschaden steigt.

Weil sich die Leute dann mehr ansträngen.

Mit ist auch aufgefallen das der Schaden Spieleranhängig ist.

Und wenn ich nen DD mitnehme der nichmal halbsoviel DMG macht wie seine Kollegen die das gleiche Equip haben und diesselbe Klasse spielen find ich das als Raidleiter schon interessant.

Ich bin schon sooo oft bei unter 5% gewipt da nervt sowas schon.




*Aber das bezieht sich nur auf Raiddungeons.
Wo wirklich jedes bisschen Schaden zählt.
*




Im Prinzip ist es wenn es nicht der Raidleiter macht ein §"!§%(?vergleich.

Der Raidleiter nutzt das um den Raid effektiver zu machen, für den isses ein sinnvolles tool.
Und der einzelne macht es um zu zeigen wieviel schaden er gemacht hat.

Aber wen bitte juckt das?
Dafür seid ihr DDs geworden.

Ich renn ja auch nich im Büro rum und erzähl allen.
Ich hab es geschafft heut XXX Anträge zu erfassen.

Eigenlob stinkt.
Schonmal gehört?


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. August 2008)

Dodelik ich glaube wenn sie so einen Ehrgeiz im Büro an den Tag legen würden, würden sie keine MMos spielen ^^

obwohl so eine Arbeitshaltung sicher nicht unangenehm für das Unternehmen wäre


----------

